# Gran Turismo 5



## R1ch85

Just seen a short clip from the E3 convention and it now has a release date!  

North America and Latin America... 2/11/10

Europe and Japan, still no news


----------



## shaqs77

Played the prologue and didn't like it, I prefer forza 3


----------



## Lloyd71

shaqs77 said:


> Played the prologue and didn't like it, I prefer forza 3


The game has been completely overhauled since then, the handling is now very different and a lot of features have been added.

Here's the E3 trailer, all in game;






UK release is also November, it's been seen on a UK Sony site.


----------



## Taffyopel

Had goose bumps watching that! Can't wait.

Paul.


----------



## Edward101

Brilliant! Cant wait for this, lets just hope it lives up to all the hype


----------



## 306chris

I'm tempted to get a PS3 and this just for the TG test track


----------



## ivor

it is tempting to get a ps3 for this but it's doing all the licence stuff that puts me off the game as i just want to play and not spend hours trying to get the licences


----------



## Gruffs

That looks awesome.

I hope that the gameplay is fun and not too serious. I realise that there are folk who like to sit in front of the TV for hours but i just want to jusmp on and play for 30 mins and have a good time. Not be challenged to the point of human ability.


----------



## Lloyd71

Gruffs said:


> That looks awesome.
> 
> I hope that the gameplay is fun and not too serious. I realise that there are folk who like to sit in front of the TV for hours but i just want to jusmp on and play for 30 mins and have a good time. Not be challenged to the point of human ability.


The game has different handling modes, the simulation one being quite difficult with a controller (but still playable if you practice) and the other being designed for people who just want to jump straight in and play the game.


----------



## Miglior

f00k my tall hat, that looks brilliant.

I met "mr Gran turismo" a month ago or so. Nice chap!


----------



## adlem

I'd best get saving!

Was waiting till this came out before buying a PS3


----------



## stokie84

Gran Turismo is pants, always has been always will be


----------



## Lloyd71

stokie84 said:


> Gran Turismo is pants, always has been always will be


What makes you say that? GT5 is a *huge* leap up from GT4, and comparing it to any of the previous games in the series is pointless, they've changed so much over the years.


----------



## stokie84

Lloyd71 said:


> What makes you say that? GT5 is a *huge* leap up from GT4, and comparing it to any of the previous games in the series is pointless, they've changed so much over the years.


Nah they aint, ive played every single one thats ever come out (at a mates house) GT 1, 2, 3 & 4 were s**t so GT 5 will be the same

Just my opinion on the game


----------



## Ross

I am not holding my breath for November but I hope it is:thumb:


----------



## Bo2007

i have just had some trouser movement! cant wait for this!


----------



## Lloyd71

stokie84 said:


> Nah they aint, ive played every single one thats ever come out (at a mates house) GT 1, 2, 3 & 4 were s**t so GT 5 will be the same
> 
> Just my opinion on the game


It's just the same as any other racing game really, just a bit more realistic. A lot of people don't like it due to it being a bit plain compared to Burnout etc. which is fair enough. But the games have changed a lot over the years, this one introduces a lot of new things (dynamic weather, day and night, damage, more realistic AI, interior views) that GT4 didn't have.


----------



## Skodaw

That looks stunning, top gear track as well - look forward to that.


----------



## Skodaw

Ross said:


> I am not holding my breath for November but I hope it is:thumb:


By then i will have had it on pre-order with Play.com for over 2.5 years!!:doublesho


----------



## ivor

lol hope you get a good discount


----------



## silverback

stokie84 said:


> Gran Turismo is pants, always has been always will be


what a load of ****e.gran turismo made a quantum leap in driving games.the only real threat to GT was forza and GT had been around for so long without even an attempt to its title.its not even constructive criticism,you have backed up nothing with your statement.

back on topic im so over the big wait for this now its just become a "MEH" release imho.to long in the making,no european release date yet and its just a bridge to far for this now imho


----------



## Lloyd71

Bad news. Those 800 'standard' car models?






It's very unlikely that they'll have interior views. The windows are almost completely blacked out 

Still, can't beat a good photomode;










:argie:


----------



## rr dave

Looks like it will be an awsome game - Not been a fan of the recent GT games but 1 and 2 were by far the best racing games of their time.

Forza is the best racing game out just now imo but this could be set to blast it right out the water if the gameplay matches how good the trailers look


----------



## Lloyd71

Even more bad news, here's a closeup of one of the 800 'standard' models;


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

Hmm, i can't help but think that they are rushing just to get it out now. I used to play GT4 lot but got fustrated by the licences. 

With the date keep being pushed back Forza has taken a big bite out the GT market. I'll happily give GT5 a fair trial when it finally makes it out, but for now Forza 3 is the game for me as it offers so much, from just jump in and play to doing full setups and graphics and i think GT5 is going to have to offer something phenominal to win back gamers. Just my humble 2p.


----------



## Lloyd71

Track editor, weather system and even go karting have been confirmed!

I did not see that coming at all. It's all good stuff though :thumb:


----------



## obc1

Always been a huge fan of GT but once i got the xbox 360 bug Forza just took over, ive now got a PS3 aswell and have to say prolouge (i know its not the final, completed game) isbut it dosent even come close, the car models in the actual game look blurry and out of proportion and the interiors cannot match forza 3. Just got to remember that the videos of these games always look totally different to actual game play, but the video does make it look brilliant, jsut have to wait to c if the final one matched forza.


----------



## richard33dees

adlem said:


> I'd best get saving!
> 
> Was waiting till this came out before buying a PS3


+1, definitely on my Christmas list


----------



## Lloyd71

obc1 said:


> Always been a huge fan of GT but once i got the xbox 360 bug Forza just took over, ive now got a PS3 aswell and have to say prolouge (i know its not the final, completed game) isbut it dosent even come close, the car models in the actual game look blurry and out of proportion and the interiors cannot match forza 3. Just got to remember that the videos of these games always look totally different to actual game play, but the video does make it look brilliant, jsut have to wait to c if the final one matched forza.


It's easily going to surpass Forza in terms of looks and handling, all of the videos you see are in game videos and it really does look that good.


----------



## Lloyd71

New videos including more cars

And a 2008 Fiat 500 1.2 Lounge in Bossa Nova White


----------



## obc1

Lloyd71 said:


> It's easily going to surpass Forza in terms of looks and handling, all of the videos you see are in game videos and it really does look that good.


I dont think it will personally, and with the line up of cars looking very poor I doubt it will come close to the superb line up that forza has and keeps getting due to dc.


----------



## Lloyd71

obc1 said:


> I dont think it will personally, and with the line up of cars looking very poor I doubt it will come close to the superb line up that forza has and keeps getting due to dc.


_Really?_










Looks pretty damn impressive to me.
Oh, and the go karting;










And just for fun;










And the current confirmed car list is pretty impressive too;

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=86724

Not to mention the fact that Turn10 recently announced they were stopping the monthly DLC.


----------



## thehogester

I've no doubt that it will be a great game, but i just cant get on with the PS controller for racing games. I'll stick to Forza 3 :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Yeah the controller isn't the greatest, it doesn't feel as snug as the 360 controller. It hasn't put me off in the past, but I'll have to get me some shoulder button add ons. I still love Forza but I get the feeling it's going to feel unfinished next to this. It's full of bugs that they still haven't ironed out for starters.


----------



## obc1

Just wouldnt hold out much hope of it looking like this in game racing as seeing it in action isnt as impressive as the shots, these will always be polished to top levels, take gran turismo 4 on the PS2 the videos and pictures looked next generation in terms of graphics in real game play normal ps2 graphics.


----------



## Lloyd71

obc1 said:


> Just wouldnt hold out much hope of it looking like this in game racing as seeing it in action isnt as impressive as the shots, these will always be polished to top levels, take gran turismo 4 on the PS2 the videos and pictures looked next generation in terms of graphics in real game play normal ps2 graphics.


Those _are_ in game graphics though! Pause the game at any point and the cars will look that detailed and that well-lit. Plenty of people I know on other forums have been to GamesCom and played it for themselves, some in 3D, and they've all said it looks exactly like the screenshots.

Forza 3, on the other hand, looks impressive, but in reality the in game cars have lower polygon counts than the photomode ones.


----------



## Raceworx

*latest GT5 info*

Tokyo game show is on and there are all new details arriving and videos so heres the basics :-



> Here's a quick overview of what's been discussed in the TGS 2010 GT5 breakout session:
> 
> Laguna Seca has been completely rebuilt and will return for GT5. Trial Mountain has also been confirmed.
> 
> *"Gran Turismo Anywhere" will allow you to manage B-Spec races, right from your computer. You'll be able to hold B-Spec races with your friends from anywhere in what are called "Remote Races". *
> 
> GT5 will feature a series of special events such as the Karting Experience, the AMG driving school, The Stig Challenge, Jeff Gordon NASCAR School, Sebastien Loeb Rally Challenge, and Gran Turismo Rally.
> 
> Point-to-point rally stages will be automatically and randomly generated - you'll have to depend on your co-driver to give you the best instructions about the road ahead.
> 
> Rally mode can be played either on or offline.
> 
> Weather changes include temperature differences, air pressure changes, and humidity, affecting the surface conditions of the track dynamically.
> 
> Weather conditions are randomized. Forecasts for your race will be available but may not be entirely accurate, just like the real world.
> 
> *Polyphony Digital has helped Red Bull Racing's Adrian Newey design the X1 Concept - an "ultimate" racing car, free of any technical regulations. *
> 
> Polyphony Digital has worked to improve engine sounds.
> 
> Yamauchi admits that, in certain situations - such as standing race starts in the rain with 15 other cars on the screen kicking up spray in front of you - the game may not be able to hold 60FPS. Otherwise, it will strive to hold 60FPS as often as possible.
> 
> The Volkswagen Kubelwagen, which has a drive system like the first beetle, and the amphibious Volkswagen Schwimmwagen will be in the game.
> 
> Many things didn't make the cut in Gran Turismo 5, and work on Gran Turismo 6 has already begun.





































































































































Video from Red bull racing introducing the X1 prototype

http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...ltimate-car-on-Gran-Turismo-5-021242903200135

heres pictures of GTauto and the new comunity features..
































































oh and cars have full damage :-
































































only a month an bit left to go before its finaly here!!


----------



## Maggi200

>


Think of the swirls!


----------



## Raceworx

edited so videos should show..


----------



## Waxamomo

Anybody else had an e-mail saying the release date has been put back a week? I got one this morning from Amazon.

Good post by the way :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

Might be worth buying a PS3 for this.


----------



## mickbhall

Gruffs said:


> Might be worth buying a PS3 for this.


Sure is :thumb:


----------



## Raceworx

its released november the 2nd in US and japan and november the 5th a friday in the uk..

Hold on to your eyeballs for more stuff..

anyone for karting

































Also they talked about a new Track editor where you can creat completly new tracks..

but they also released a bunch of new cars for people to see.. including some oldschool jap ones  so on to the picture whoring..

these are real GT5 pictures from photomode whoch goive you all the tools and optoins available from a digital SLR plus effects ands ****.. im sure corbs would have a field day messing with it :-



































































































































































even moooooooaaar!!














































mmmm tunning bits


----------



## Ducky

Damn that looks hot, never been a GT person (actually I only have one game for my PS3, as it's my media centre really). Might just have to get this game now!


----------



## robz

Always been a bit of a GT fanboy, but then the big delay came and i moved onto Forza, Trying to justify a PS3 for GT5!! , might have to wait and see what initial reviews are like 

From those shots, it looks stunning, hopefully be able to see where all that time went in development!


----------



## admg1

I'm really starting to like the look of this.
I've had a ps3 for nearly 5 months now and i've only ever played it a handful of times because i mostly use my xbox. Once this comes out though it might be the other way around.


----------



## chris l

This looks really good cant wait for when its out. How do you go about pre-ordering it. I have a voucher for game so would like to get it there but im guessing it will all be sold out when it comes out. So if i pre-order it online will it just get posted out to me on the 5th of November? 
Sorry never done this before


----------



## Raceworx

i pre orderd my signature edition from Game.. they take a small deposite and then when the game is in stock they take the ful amount.. they get the game a few days before and post it out.. most people who pre order get the game the day before its retaikl release..


----------



## adlem

I've always been a massive fan of GT - i need this in my life!

Time to save up for a PS3, worthy TV and copy of this :thumb:

And GT6 will be even better


----------



## brucie

If GT5 will be pushing the PS3 to its limits (they've had to cut things out of GT5), I have a feeling GT6 won't be released on this generation of consoles. PS4 perhaps?


----------



## gherkin

I imagine the length of time it took to get GT5 to the PS3 then pretty certain GT6 will be PS4 bound 

On another note, the karting wasn't originally meant to be in GT5, but it got leaked so they had to put it in early (was supposed to be going into GT6).


----------



## isctony

thehogester said:


> I've no doubt that it will be a great game, but i just cant get on with the PS controller for racing games. I'll stick to Forza 3 :thumb:


Ah yes, but the logitech G25 will sort that out! I believe there is a g27 too, not available for xbox though :driver:


----------



## dr-x

It should be the defining moment of the PS3 and the benchmark for years to come, I have had this on Pre-Order for 3 years so anything less will be a dissapointment, but so far looks awesome :driver:


----------



## PugIain

Im still playing GT4 on my ps2 and it rocks (only thing i hate is the intro music its ****e).Its waaay ahead of the newer need for speed shift that ive got on my pc.Ive had it about 8 months,installed it,played it for about 4 hours and deleted it.The handling is so so poor i just hated it.
I just hope the new GT5 still has geek settings like the suspension sets ups and gear ratio to alter.And not end up looking fantastic and having 10 cars.


----------



## Raceworx

Awsome video showing rain in action..






check it 1:30 onwards for awsome rain action..


----------



## robj20

The list of cars is a bit boring if you ask me where are cars such as Ford Seirra RS and the new Focus RS? Not to mention ther makes, no TVR Sagaris?


----------



## Miglior

OH MY GOD! i cant wait for this!!

I actually met Kazunori Yamauchi (President of Polyphony) at the Nurburgring in may and he was an incredible driver!


----------



## Raceworx

obc1 said:


> I dont think it will personally, and with the line up of cars looking very poor I doubt it will come close to the superb line up that forza has and keeps getting due to dc.


so 1000+ cars is a poor lineup compaired to 400 in forza..


----------



## Raceworx

thehogester said:


> I've no doubt that it will be a great game, but i just cant get on with the PS controller for racing games. I'll stick to Forza 3 :thumb:


you may want to save a little for this bad boy then :-

HKS want in on the action 












> A steering-wheel-and-pedal setup for your PS3 starts at around $50, but you'll spend at least double that to get into the good stuff. HKS has teamed with InterWorks on a game controller solution that stays at the $50 mark but could work just as well as a wheel while being a little less intrusive.
> 
> The hot-coal red Hipermax III replaces the analog joysticks with a thumb wheel on the left side and throttle and brake buttons on the right side. The wheel has center stripe to aid steering, and the precise inputs of the throttle and brake controls are registered in the digital readout in the center of the controller. For the moment this is PS3-only, and while HKS hasn't released a price, it's pegged to come under $55


----------



## Raceworx

yes he was racing a lexus..

theres an interview here about how close to real life GT5's physics are getting..

http://www.motortrend.com/features/consumer/1009_gran_turismo_5/index.html

few choice quotes :-



> While many will be looking forward to the upgraded graphics and physics of the game, many more will be wondering one thing: Just how real is GT5?
> 
> The answer? So real that it perfectly mirrors actual racing. Now that may sound like a tall order, but in a world exclusive, we co-drove with Yamauchi in this year's Nurburgring 24-hour race and witnessed him prove beyond a sliver of doubt that performances in the game are attainable in real-world racing.
> 
> Driving a virtual near race-spec Lexus IS F in a just-completed GT5 version of the Nurburgring's full 24-hour race course (a world-first and highlight of the new game), which links the legendary Nordschleife (north loop) to the F1 GP track, Yamauchi did two qualifying laps. One, at 100 percent "game" speed, pushed the IS F to its limits and beyond on some corners. His time? Try 9 minutes 38 seconds.
> 
> "In the game," explains Yamauchi, "you have the luxury of being able to push the car to 100 percent, and not worry about going off. But in the real world, you must tone that down to somewhere around 95 percent, so that you retain a small margin for error. You must remember that you are racing against REAL cars at speeds topping 150mph with REAL hazards and REAL guard rails." *So on his second GT5 qualifying lap, he drove as if he was qualifying for the real world, and posted a time of 9 minutes 48 seconds.*
> 
> *During the actual Nurburgring 24-hour race on the following day, behind the wheel of the World Car Awards' Lexus IS F race car, Yamauchi posted a fastest lap time of... you guessed it: 9 minutes 48 seconds, an unbelievable feat that had us all doing a double-take. His performance shows GT5 is as close to real world racing as you can get, without actually jumping into a real race car. *
> 
> *For the record, this writer, who co-drove with Yamauchi and cut his Nurburgring teeth on GT4, posted a game lap time of 9 minutes 55 seconds, and got within 5 seconds of that time in the real race, an event that is almost impossible to get a clean lap. *


----------



## Miglior

he was also HAMMERING the TF days too (touristfahrten?) 

In a merc C63, KTM Xbow and a standard ford focus estate tdi  legend!


----------



## Pandy

.....goes to price up a PS3


----------



## Lloyd71

Plenty of screenshots available in HUGE size here;

http://www.gtplanet.net/95-gran-turismo-5-tgs-2010-screenshots-at-18-megapixels/

GTPlanet is also the best place for GT5 news, they have insiders and all sorts getting info from all over the globe.

This is awesome;


----------



## Supermega

Dont get me wrong, The VeeDub looks amazing... but whats the point in racing it? or have I missed something?

I cant believe how long we have been waiting for this game!


----------



## pooma

It's been a long wait and I hope it's worth it. This will be the first game I will have payed full price for in quite a few years, unless some of the supermarkets are going to knock it out cheap.


----------



## Raceworx

Supermega said:


> Dont get me wrong, The VeeDub looks amazing... but whats the point in racing it? or have I missed something?
> 
> I cant believe how long we have been waiting for this game!


its the retro older cars that add the meat to the GT bones.. when your fed up going really quick in expencive cars after 10 months of hammering it you start to trawl the used car makets looking at crazy retro cars and doing them up to see how fast they go..

its more fun making a hippy wagon do a fast lap round the ring than it is doing it with some race spec lambo..

the more odd retro cars that will never apear in other games the better for me :driver:


----------



## isctony

robj20 said:


> The list of cars is a bit boring if you ask me where are cars such as Ford Seirra RS and the new Focus RS? Not to mention ther makes, no TVR Sagaris?


There is no full list yet!


----------



## silverback

Raceworx said:


>


:doublesho that is awesome.


----------



## Lloyd71

Raceworx said:


> so 1000+ cars is a poor lineup compaired to 400 in forza..


Forza has 200+ more fully modelled cars. 800 of GT5's cars have been confirmed as HD versions of past models with no interior modelling at all and limited damage (scratches etc.)


----------



## dr-x

Raceworx said:


> you may want to save a little for this bad boy then :-
> 
> HKS want in on the action


IWOOT
Got to get me one of those Badboy's


----------



## paddymk5

holy shoot this looks gd i cnt wait for it!!!


----------



## Rob_wrx

wow it looks amazing cannot wait!


----------



## buckas

windscreen with wipers does look great


----------



## adamf

Is the AI going to be any better than originally thought? People were worried the computer cars would just follow a pre determined route and not deviate from that. Seem to remember on GT4 this happening when I spun out.


----------



## Raceworx

for those wanting a bundle here you go :-












> For those of you in Europe waiting to pick up a PlayStation 3 until you can actually play Gran Turismo 5, you may want to take notice of the new PS3 (320GB)/GT5:CE bundle that's hitting web retailers in Europe. You can grab it for £284.99 at Amazon in the UK, which represents a savings of £44.99 - considerably less than what you'd pay if you purchased the console (£269.99) and the game (£59.99) separately.


www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0041O5...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## DetailMyCar

My old man bought a PS3 for Guitar Hero, and also bought GT Prologue which i thought was absolutely rubbish compared to Forza!! 

I just assumed GT5 would also be pretty poor basing my opinion on that, but having just looked through this thread and seen the pics & Vids i'm completely stunned!!!!

Is it really going to look this good?????????

Will the cars handle like real cars (as in Forza, and not all arcade like)??

It looks absolutely amazing, i may have to see if my Dad wants to swap my Xbox for his PS3 later in the year ;-)


----------



## Fatman Soldier

I really cant wait for this game. 

Ive got so many games pre ordered over the next few months for ps3 and xbox. My social life is going to be non existant. :lol:


----------



## robj20

Same here i have about £400 worth of games pre-ordered and a G27 wheel ordered ready for gt5.


----------



## IanG

Oh well I'm going to have to buy a PS3


----------



## Lloyd71

*Guess what's happened to Gran Turismo 5?*

Yet again.....

http://www.gtplanet.net/gran-turismo-5-delay-confirmed-coming-this-holiday-season/



> We can confirm that Gran Turismo 5 will not be available this November 2nd, but the game's release will be coming this holiday season.
> 
> We sincerely apologize to GT fans for the delay, however, creator Kazunori Yamauchi and the team at Polyphony Digital want to make certain they are creating the perfect racing experience, and we are confident that this ambitious game will exceed expectations when it launches.


:wall:


----------



## Deano

taking the wee now. if this game isnt short of orgasmically perfect, there will be uproar.


----------



## Mini 360

:lol: As expected!


----------



## byrnes

They are taking the pi$$ now!
My mate played it at some game thing at earls court and said its sh*te. It wants to be the most perfect game ive ever played.


----------



## RandomlySet

Has this one not been in development for about 4 or 5 years now? Or have they released another in that time?


----------



## Matt.

Yes Mat, its been a very long time. 

Good job i didnt pre-order off shopto.net along with Black Ops.


----------



## RandomlySet

Jeezzz!!!! I was working at Morrisons on night shifts when they were talking about this.... Forza have release 2 and 3 since


----------



## Defined Reflections

Oh well, at least theres black ops to look forward to


----------



## admg1

I reckon the are delaying it again because on the 26th/27th October Turn10 are bringing out Forza 3 ultimate collection and they don't want to clash with the release of that.


----------



## silverback

admg1 said:


> I reckon the are delaying it again because on the 26th/27th October Turn10 are bringing out Forza 3 ultimate collection and they don't want to clash with the release of that.


not very confident in there product then are they lol.this has to be one of the biggest farces in gaming history imho.5 years and still delays  i wouldnt mind but even if you had both consoles you would still buy GT if you where even slightly interested,so i seriously doubt its because there worried about sales of a an other racing game of a different console.**** poor.


----------



## dr-x

what a bunch of (ocks ive had this on pre-order for 4 years dont tell me 3 weeks before release they have not started producing disks. whats wrong with DLC whatever the delay was for i'm sure they could of released game in present state, and upgrade via dlc and I bet nobody would of ever noticed.


----------



## who45

imo everything will have been packed, produced and about to be shipped imo - to pull it with 3 weeks to go is just silly. unless theres a serious issue/bug that has suddenly been found and they have to sort it, i dount we will know the real reason - just smokescreens about perfecting it when as you say it can be updated online.. - big hole in the nevada desert about to be dug maybe like all those atari games years ago lol


----------



## silverback

who45 said:


> imo everything will have been packed, produced and about to be shipped imo - to pull it with 3 weeks to go is just silly. unless theres a serious issue/bug that has suddenly been found and they have to sort it, i dount we will know the real reason - just smokescreens about perfecting it when as you say it can be updated online.. - big hole in the nevada desert about to be dug maybe like all those atari games years ago lol


:lol: want that game E.T ?


----------



## who45

prob worth a mint on ebay if you have a copy  - if the dumping did in fact take place


----------



## RandomlySet

admg1 said:


> I reckon the are delaying it again because on the 26th/27th October Turn10 are bringing out Forza 3 ultimate collection and they don't want to clash with the release of that.


Bit of a crappy excuse..... I dare say most folk have one console or the other, so nothing to worry about. And those who have both, and if into cars, would no doubt buy both Forza and GT


----------



## Dipesh

My mate works for a company that makes computer games in Liverpool. 

He was saying that everyone develops on xbox and then it gets converted to work on other formats. As this is a Sony game only, they will develop on ps3. He tells me it's a pig to work on! Can't blame them after he said that.


----------



## wookey

Did anyone honestly expect it to get released this year? :lol:


----------



## Maggi200

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

Dipesh said:


> He was saying that everyone develops on xbox and then it gets converted to work on other formats. As this is a Sony game only, they will develop on ps3. He tells me it's a pig to work on! Can't blame them after he said that.


For multi format releases that's sort of true, but no game is developed entirely on one console (My girlfriend works in the games industry and she has every console and a PC on her desk for testing!) GT5 is a PS3 title and so will be developed on it, but they knew what they were working with from the start.


----------



## silverback

thats a lot of laughter Maggi lol.this game will never receive a fair review imho.it will be like GTA 4 all over again,perfect scores for possibly the weakest game in the series due to hype,pressure and bribary.


----------



## Pandy

:lol::lol::lol::lol::wave:


----------



## Raceworx

silverback said:


> thats a lot of laughter Maggi lol.this game will never receive a fair review imho.it will be like GTA 4 all over again,perfect scores for possibly the weakest game in the series due to hype,pressure and bribary.


i agree it wont recieve a fair review but it will be the other way around if its not nigh on perfect it will get rammed we wont here the end of it..

and LOL at BRIBARY your mistaking sony for microsoft.. seriously thats just funny...

from what i have read its a production issue the game would have gone gold a few weeks ago, there struggling to meet demand the on pre orders let alone copies for shops..

but hey your right to laugh it is funny..


----------



## silverback

Raceworx said:


> and LOL at BRIBARY your mistaking sony for microsoft.. seriously thats just funny...
> 
> .




http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/19/business/media/19payola.html

http://www.digitalcamerainfo.com/content/Sony-Accused-of-Bribing-Chinese-Newspapers-.htm

http://www.lik-sang.com/

oh yeah sony are a poster boy of decent standards lol.or how about how they shut down lik sang because they where selling psp`s to europe long before we where going to get them at a fair price.sony just didnt want europe getting them early when they could keep us dangling and butt **** a load more money out of us for the exact same product


----------



## robj20

Lloyd71 said:


> For multi format releases that's sort of true, but no game is developed entirely on one console (My girlfriend works in the games industry and she has every console and a PC on her desk for testing!) GT5 is a PS3 title and so will be developed on it, but they knew what they were working with from the start.


Yes there are a few game Devs now that can actually program for the PS3 and can get it working better like Crytek they have said the PS3 is actually easy to program for as long as you get your head round it and can up the quality to that of the other console.

Im not looking at the dates for gt5 now it will come when it comes, plenty of other games to be playing.


----------



## Raceworx

silverback said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/19/business/media/19payola.html
> 
> http://www.digitalcamerainfo.com/content/Sony-Accused-of-Bribing-Chinese-Newspapers-.htm
> 
> http://www.lik-sang.com/
> 
> oh yeah sony are a poster boy of decent standards lol.or how about how they shut down lik sang because they where selling psp`s to europe long before we where going to get them at a fair price.sony just didnt want europe getting them early when they could keep us dangling and butt **** a load more money out of us for the exact same product


right so sony BMG is going to bribe people on behalf of SCEE/SCEA/SCEJ

yes your right sony are such evil people protecting there intrests! kind of like MS banning unofficial memory cards that were bigger and cheaper then there own..

http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/microsoft-bans-unofficial-xbox-360-memory-units-643296

or not allowing 3rd party steering wheel suport.. or up untill recently charging you nearly tripple the cost of an equvalent sizedl hardrive to up your 360 hard drive space..

but thats alright i guess..

i guess sending out reveiwers $800 grab bags with halo isnt a bribe either its advertising.. or giving reveiwers the new slim for free is just them being nice..

if your gona bash sony then dont be a fanboy about it bash them for somthing M$ isnt guilty of doing themselves..

i bet GT5 scores lowest of the lot BTW


----------



## big ben

i havent got a PS3, but if GT5 is out of this world i may consider it, no other would make me come over to the dark side :lol:


----------



## silverback

Raceworx said:


> right so sony BMG is going to bribe people on behalf of SCEE/SCEA/SCEJ
> 
> yes your right sony are such evil people protecting there intrests! kind of like MS banning unofficial memory cards that were bigger and cheaper then there own..
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/microsoft-bans-unofficial-xbox-360-memory-units-643296
> 
> or not allowing 3rd party steering wheel suport.. or up untill recently charging you nearly tripple the cost of an equvalent sizedl hardrive to up your 360 hard drive space..
> 
> but thats alright i guess..
> 
> i guess sending out reveiwers $800 grab bags with halo isnt a bribe either its advertising.. or giving reveiwers the new slim for free is just them being nice..
> 
> if your gona bash sony then dont be a fanboy about it bash them for somthing M$ isnt guilty of doing themselves..
> 
> i bet GT5 scores lowest of the lot BTW


who is sticking up for MS saying they have never done anything wrong ?? not me thats for sure.they absolutely stitched up the pc market and christ knows how many other murders they have got away with.my issue was with the way you came across and seemed to think SONY where above it.and on a separate note,if your going to abbreviate microsoft please dont use M$ as its not only childish but wreaks of your own fanboyism


----------



## Raceworx

thats the thing though i probably am a fanboi.. 

i responded because of the fact you said PD/sony would probably bribe a good reveiw.despite there being no evidence of them doing that in terms of the computer games market before. yet i can think of 3 occasoins where microsoft have been accused of bribing the gaming press..

sony have ****ed themselves up well enough this consol generation.. they have put far far to much on GT5 thus meaning if its not 100% ball bustingly good with graphics that look like your TV is now a window to the nurburgring it wil get screwed over by the press.. 

but at the end of the day come the time i have the game in my hands and im playing it as will most this weeks tribulations will be long forgotten..


----------



## big ben

GT5 has to be another level of gaming, its one of the games which seperates the PS3 and 360 i think, most PS3 owners have got a PS3 to play it


----------



## Raceworx

big ben said:


> GT5 has to be another level of gaming, its one of the games which seperates the PS3 and 360 i think, most PS3 owners have got a PS3 to play it


and there in lies the problem.. what is the next level of gaming? theres only so much you can do with 4 wheels and a strip of tarmac..


----------



## who45

release the dam thing now with current stock levels which would allow them to restock whats just gone out, therefore replacing the empty space instead of trying to cram more stock into the exisitng space where gt5 is sitting - thats if its truly an amount issue.

wouldnt surprise me if on the 5th if some of the pre order people actually get some, when the wii sold out they just made more - not hold the machine back until more stock arrived.

ive felt the gt series started very arcady and went very sinulated - taking some of the fun out of the game, as much as i love whats been involed in gt5 and the extra tracks added, and features over the years from ps1-ps3 - someone will moan after 4 years wait theres only 5 tracks, not enough cars or something daft to nit pick. i for one want gt5 to be perfect....................but now i expect gt5 to be rummaging down my underpants when i play it - it has to be that impressive to me now after this long long wait


----------



## big ben

Raceworx said:


> and there in lies the problem.. what is the next level of gaming? theres only so much you can do with 4 wheels and a strip of tarmac..


damage for starters, realsitic damage which is next level, not many games have decent damage on... car detail such as interiors like forza 3... weather conditions like formula 1's rain... upgrades to the cars which are realistic, a bit like forza again...

thats off the top of me my head


----------



## Raceworx

well there doing damage/rollovers.. dirt they have rain have you seen this video :-






GT have always done car upgrade so would worry about that..

they talk about them in great depth with the book that comes with the collectors edition :-










*also more news on the delay :-*


> A GameReactor associate in Tokyo, Gregor Wildermann, has reportedly made contact with Polyphony Digital and Kazunori Yamauchi for further clarification on Gran Turismo 5's production status:
> 
> [Kazunori Yamauchi's] reply was that the game was only three days late from their side, and that Sony has to decide what that means for the release.
> 
> This aligns with the other information I've received about review copies and release windows, and further suggests that GT5's ultimate new release date will be determined by Blu-Ray production schedules - not software development.


----------



## silverback

Raceworx said:


> thats the thing though i probably am a fanboi..
> 
> i responded because of the fact you said PD/sony would probably bribe a good reveiw.despite there being no evidence of them doing that in terms of the computer games market before. yet i can think of 3 occasoins where microsoft have been accused of bribing the gaming press..
> 
> sony have ****ed themselves up well enough this consol generation.. they have put far far to much on GT5 thus meaning if its not 100% ball bustingly good with graphics that look like your TV is now a window to the nurburgring it wil get screwed over by the press..
> 
> but at the end of the day come the time i have the game in my hands and im playing it as will most this weeks tribulations will be long forgotten..


just because there isnt any evidence doesnt mean it hasnt happened (not having a pop just stating a fact) i have said it before and i will say it again.gran turismo made a quantum leap in the console driving game genre there has been no competition to it up until forza came out.i just think that sony and PD have so many eggs in this basket that if it isnt anything better than awesome they will do what they can to get the reviews (just like GTA 4 imho,average game and the weakest of the lot which received ridiculous reviews and those magazines and online reviewers should be ashamed of themselves for doing it) and do as much damage control as possible.

the problem is they have relied to much on GT in the past imho,the reason i bought a psp on import from lik sang (rip) was because i wanted gt on a portable device.the magazines had the umd disc picture,they even had screen shots and 3 years down the line i still didnt own it lol.for me GT on the PS is like mario on the nintendo,i think they have kicked the **** out of it and these delays have just made the situation ridiculous for average gamers and people who have both consoles and will probably be happy to stick to forza.


----------



## Raceworx

silverback said:


> just because there isnt any evidence doesnt mean it hasnt happened (not having a pop just stating a fact) i have said it before and i will say it again.gran turismo made a quantum leap in the console driving game genre there has been no competition to it up until forza came out.i just think that sony and PD have so many eggs in this basket that if it isnt anything better than awesome they will do what they can to get the reviews (just like GTA 4 imho,average game and the weakest of the lot which received ridiculous reviews and those magazines and online reviewers should be ashamed of themselves for doing it) and do as much damage control as possible.
> 
> the problem is they have relied to much on GT in the past imho,the reason i bought a psp on import from lik sang (rip) was because i wanted gt on a portable device.the magazines had the umd disc picture,they even had screen shots and 43 years down the line i still didnt own it lol.for me GT on the PS is like mario on the nintendo,i think they have kicked the **** out of it and these delays have just made the situation ridiculous for average gamers and people who have both consoles and will probably be happy to stick to forza.


i have not doubt that reveiwers wont just get a bog standard game they will get some fluff but bribery is a strong word..

your right though GT has been a mainstay of the PS brand but why should it get kicked down because of this.. every Full game they have released has been class and the best of its time they have only done 4 games really how many is mario on?.. we've been through all of this before with GT3 and GT4.. and there games people still play now! GT5 will be a great game if you can forgive them taking there time to make it...


----------



## who45

ive just had another gt5 related trouser moment watching the rain/spray vid - ill be back later


----------



## Daniel C

This didn't surprise me really. After 5 years of waiting, I can hang on another month or however long.


----------



## Smudge

This sucks was so looking forward to finally getting it!!! Never mind, what's another month after 5 years of waiting lol


----------



## Supermega

I think these delays are know as "The Chinese Democracy delay" in the industry! I just hope its better than the hype that surrounded Guns & Roses last effort.... 12 years in the making was it?? lol

Anywho - wait or not - it should be pretty epic!! I wonder how old I will be when GT6 is released!


----------



## Raceworx

GT6 is already underway..


----------



## big ben

would imagine another 4-5 years still

and i hope they didnt make this game worse by putting some of the better bits into GT6, that sucks when they do that


----------



## Lloyd71

Turns out Sony are to blame for the long delay



> [Kazunori Yamauchi's] reply was that the game was only three days late from their side, and that Sony has to decide what that means for the release.


The reason?

Sony want the game released on their new, more secure, format disc


----------



## Skodaw

3.5 years I've had this game on pre-order, I cant believe they've ****ed it up again!!!


----------



## Ross

big ben said:


> would imagine another 40-50 years still
> 
> and i hope they didnt make this game worse by putting some of the better bits into GT6, that sucks when they do that


Edited for accuracy:thumb:


----------



## Skodaw

Had an email from Play.com confirming release been delayed - although says Sony are "Hoping" to release before christmas.


----------



## Deano

yeah which Christmas though.:lol:


----------



## Ross

Its beyond the joke now.


----------



## blurb

:wave:
FWIW, barring any (more) disasters, my guesstimate for release is first week of Dec 2010 

Shall we have a DW sweep? 

My money's on 3rd of December :thumb:


----------



## adamf

Supermega said:


> Dont get me wrong, The VeeDub looks amazing... but whats the point in racing it? or have I missed something?
> 
> I cant believe how long we have been waiting for this game!


I'm the same! Remember GT4 had an 1885 Benz?!?! What's the point!


----------



## adamf

Probably be another delay while they finish off rendering a Route Master Bus or something.

Forza 3 out on platinum first?


----------



## silverback

i know it wont happen but imagine if people just ****ed this game off lol.take that SONY haha.


----------



## Petie

I just hope its out by xmas!! I'm not too bothered about it being delayed for november as I'll be busy with black-ops, but any longer than another month and I'll be uber jarred!!!


----------



## Petie

That would be hilarious, but I think thats exactly why they're doing it, just because they can!! The hype is so huge now they could sell it in a sandwich bag covered in pooh and it'd still be a massive success.


----------



## Deano

putting a tenner on forza 4 being out within 6 months of GT5....and peeing all over it.:lol:


----------



## dr-x

I'll have a tenner on that Deano:thumb:


----------



## Raceworx

stolen from another forum, top gear mag review



> I thought you guys might want to take a look! (& list, as you do)
> 
> I'm not sure about Magazine scans but I have a Hi-Res photo of the scene with a large selection of cars on the Test Track. So here it is!
> 
> (Ok, so it's a little fuzzy at the zoom level the GTP Forum displays, but i'm sure we'll be able to identify every car in the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little bonus shot of the 'VW Owners Club during their AGM' :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Here's the rest of the Article, in Order!
> High Res- For reading clarity you may need to save an image and zoom out using Picture Viewer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> / Continued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> / Last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> / Least


----------



## Waxamomo

I've had an e-mail this morning from Amazon saying the new release date is December 17th :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

I have herad 30th Nov. TBH I wouldn't trust the release date of any retailer as they just guess and always get it wrong:lol:

That close to Christmas would be bad for the postal orders!


----------



## ivor

but would it surprise you if it's a marketing ploy that will involve a deal with new ps3 etc etc call me cynical but thats how I see it


----------



## Matt.

Ive seen on shopto 5th December i think


----------



## Raceworx

someones got hold of copies of the game!! genuine copies aswell heres a video of the game with his chosen sart car the MX-5

































skidmarks, tyre smoke looks better reverse lights and alot better engine sounds even on a ****ty phone camera..


----------



## ukimportz

A couple more Vids :thumb:!! Still no release date yet  (just deleted the vids removed off youtube & replaced with a few more gameplay vids!!)


----------



## Grizzle

I still dont get how they can start work on GT6 when no release date for GT5 is given!.

Video's look awesome especially in the rain.


----------



## Supermega

My local HMV has it down for release on the 1st Dec.... Who knows... dont think Sony even knows!


----------



## Leodhasach

Jesus H Christ, have they delayed it AGAIN?!?!



Does look awesome though.


----------



## pooma

Was talking to a guy in a game shop yesterday who claimed to have played this and said he can't see why it hasn't been released yet as the one he played was amazing.


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe

I had heard that someone had moved a bin or something at one of the real tracks,and they had to go back and reposition it in the game.


----------



## Raceworx

Grizzle said:


> I still dont get how they can start work on GT6 when no release date for GT5 is given!.
> 
> Video's look awesome especially in the rain.


AS far as PD is concerned the game is done and out the door.. its sony who are now in charge of distributing and when it gets sold..

ignore all people who work for gameshops.. only sony know when it gets a release.. although someone on gTplanet who is very close to PD has said end of the month but i dont know..


----------



## silverback

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> I had heard that someone had moved a bin or something at one of the real tracks,and they had to go back and reposition it in the game.


:lol:


----------



## robj20

My money is on the 1st quarter of december.


----------



## ukimportz

i see all the video's have been removed off youtube, apparently sony are pretty pi$$ed about all these leaked GT5 youtube video's


----------



## jonezy

ive heard the end of this month for release... cant confirm my source just what i heard, although i hear that the reason for delay is due to hackers breaking the 3.40 ps3 software the game was built for so they had to rebuild it to 3.50!!!! ****ing tossbags should leave well alone and do something better with their brains!!!!!


----------



## blurb

Location Liverpool heh Jonezy


----------



## robj20

It is because all game as of Novemeber have to work only with 3.50 so they had to recode that bit in the game.


----------



## Lloyd71

ukimportz said:


> i see all the video's have been removed off youtube, apparently sony are pretty pi$ about all these leaked GT5 youtube video's


They should give us a bloody release date then! They promised to reveal the date before the end of October, now it's the 12th November and still nothing.

It's ridiculous, they're so far up their own arseholes with it they seem to have forgotten that people actually have to BUY the game at some point.


----------



## chopperreid

24th November is the latest I heard, but you would think it would be announced if it was that close.


----------



## adamf

This is the Chinese Democracy of games!


----------



## jonezy

blurb said:


> Location Liverpool heh Jonezy


cheeky ****  lol im no scrounging dole-a-mite (although i was when i lost my job at xmas)

but given i live in toxteth ill give you that one (hope my missus doesnt read this she will swing for me lol)


----------



## blurb

jonezy said:


> cheeky ****  lol im no scrounging dole-a-mite (although i was when i lost my job at xmas)
> 
> but given i live in toxteth ill give you that one (hope my missus doesnt read this she will swing for me lol)


No mate. You got the wrong end of the stick. The reason I pointed out your location was 'cos you had some "info" and this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCE_Studio_Liverpool


----------



## ukimportz

It's official Finally a release date of the 24th of November for the UK :doublesho:thumb:

http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2010/11/12/gt5-release-announcement/


----------



## Raceworx

car list all 1031!!:-

S AC Cars 427 S/C ‘66 
S Acura CL 3.2 Type-S ‘01 
S Acura CL 3.2 Type-S ‘03 
S Acura DN-X Concept ‘02 
S Acura HSC Concept ‘04 
S Acura INTEGRA TYPE R ‘01 
P/S Acura NSX ‘91 
P Acura NSX RM ‘91 
S Acura NSX ‘04 
S Acura NSX Coupe ‘97 
S Acura RSX Type-S ‘04 
P AEM S2000 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2005) 
S Alfa Romeo 147 2.0 TWIN SPARK ‘02 
S Alfa Romeo 147 GTA ‘02 
P Alfa Romeo 147 TI 2.0 TWIN SPARK ‘06 
S Alfa Romeo 155 2.5 V6 TI ‘93 
S Alfa Romeo 156 2.5 V6 24V ‘98 
S Alfa Romeo 166 2.5 V6 24V Sportronic ‘98 
P Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione ‘08 
P Alfa Romeo Brera Sky Window 3.2 JTS Q4 ‘06 
S Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA 1600 ‘65 
S Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint Speciale ‘63 
P Alfa Romeo GIULIA TZ2 carrozzata da ZAGATO CN.AR750106 ‘65 (Pebble Beach Concours d’Elegance Gran Turismo Trophy 2009) 
S Alfa Romeo GT 3.2 V6 24V ‘04 
S Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 V6 24V ‘01 
S Alfa Romeo Spider 3.0i V6 24V ‘01 
S Alfa Romeo Spider 1600 Duetto ‘66 
S Alpine A110 1600S ‘73 
S Alpine A310 1600VE ‘73 
S Amuse Carbon R (R34) ‘04 
P Amuse NISMO 380RS Super Leggera 
S Amuse S2000 GT1 ‘04 
P Amuse S2000 GT1 Turbo 
S Amuse S2000 R1 ‘04 
S Amuse S2000 Street Version ‘04 
P Art Morrison Corvette’60 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2006) 
S Aston Martin DB7 Vantage Coupe ‘00 
S Aston Martin DB9 Coupe ‘03 
P Aston Martin DB9 Coupe ‘06 
S Aston Martin V8 Vantage ‘99 
S Aston Martin Vanquish ‘04 
S Audi A2 1.4 ‘02 
S Audi A3 3.2 quattro ‘03 
S Audi A4 Touring Car ‘04 
S Audi Abt Audi TT-R Touring Car ‘02 
S Audi Le Mans quattro ‘03 
S Audi Nuvolari quattro ‘03 
S Audi Pikes Peak quattro ‘03 
S Audi quattro ‘82 
P Audi R8 4.2 FSI R tronic ‘07 
P Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro ‘09 
S Audi R8 LMS Race Car ‘09 
S Audi R8 LMS Race Car (Team PlayStation) ‘09 
S Audi R8 Race Car ‘01 
S Audi R8 Race Car (Audi PlayStation Team ORECA) ‘05 
P Audi R10 TDI Race Car ‘06 
S Audi RS 4 ‘01 
S Audi RS 6 ‘02 
S Audi RS 6 Avant ‘02 
P Audi RS 6 Avant ‘08 
S Audi S3 ‘02 
S Audi S4 ‘98 
S Audi S4 ‘03 
S Audi TT Coupe 1.8T quattro ‘00 
P/S Audi TT Coupe 3.2 quattro ‘03 
P Audi TT Coupe 3.2 quattro ‘07 
P Audi TTS Coupe ‘09 
S Autobacs ARTA Garaiya (JGTC) ‘03 
P Autobacs ARTA Garaiya (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Autobacs Garaiya ‘02 
S Autobianchi A112 Abarth ‘79 
S Bentley Speed 8 Race Car ‘03 
P BLITZ DUNLOP ER34 SKYLINE (D1GP) ‘07 
S BLITZ ER34 D1 SPEC (D1GP) ‘04 
S BMW 120d ‘04 
S BMW 120i ‘04 
P BMW 135i Coupe ‘07 
S BMW 320i Touring Car ‘03 
S BMW 330i ‘05 
S BMW 2002 Turbo ‘73 
P BMW Concept 1 Series tii ‘07 
S BMW M3 ‘04 
P BMW M3 Coupe ‘07 
S BMW M3 CSL ‘03 
S BMW M3 GTR ‘03 
S BMW M3 GTR Race Car ‘01 
S BMW M5 ‘05 
P BMW M5 ‘08 
S BMW McLaren F1 GTR Race Car ‘97 
S BMW M Coupe ‘98 
S BMW V12 LMR Race Car ‘99 
P/S BMW Z4 ‘03 
P BMW Z4 M Coupe ‘08 
S Bugatti Veyron 16.4 ‘09 
S Buick GNX ‘87 
S Buick Special ‘62 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2003) 
S Cadillac CIEN Concept ‘02 
S Callaway C12 ‘03 
S Caterham Seven Fire Blade ‘02 
S Chaparral 2D Race Car ‘67 
S Chaparral 2J Race Car ‘70 
P Chevrolet 2010 Dale Earnhardt Jr. #88 AMP Energy/National Guard CHEVROLET IMPALA ‘10 
P Chevrolet 2010 Jeff Gordon #24 DuPont CHEVROLET IMPALA ‘10 
P Chevrolet 2010 Jimmie Johnson #48 Lowe’s CHEVROLET IMPALA ‘10 
P Chevrolet 2010 Juan Montoya #42 Target CHEVROLET IMPALA ‘10 
P Chevrolet 2010 Tony Stewart #14 Office Depot/Old Spice CHEVROLET IMPALA ‘10 
S Chevrolet Camaro IROC-Z Concept ‘88 
S Chevrolet Camaro LM Race Car 
S Chevrolet Camaro SS ‘69 
S Chevrolet Camaro SS ‘00 
P Chevrolet Camaro SS ‘10 
P Chevrolet Camaro SS RM ‘10 
P/S Chevrolet Camaro Z28 ‘69 
S Chevrolet Camaro Z28 Coupe ‘97 
P Chevrolet Camaro Z28 RM ‘69 
S Chevrolet Chevelle SS 454 ‘70 
S Chevrolet Corvette C5-R (C5) ‘00 
S Chevrolet Corvette Convertible (C1) ‘54 
S Chevrolet Corvette Coupe (C2) ‘63 
S Chevrolet Corvette GRAND SPORT (C4) ‘96 
P Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Convertible (C3) ‘69 
S Chevrolet Corvette Stingray L46 350 (C3) ‘69 
S Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C2) Race Car ‘63 
S Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C5) ‘00 
P Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C5) ‘04 
P Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C6) ‘06 
P Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C6) RM ‘06 
S Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 (C4) ‘90 
P/S Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 (C6) ‘09 
P Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 (C6) RM ‘09 
S Chevrolet Silverado SST Concept ‘02 
S Chevrolet SSR ‘03 
S Chrysler 300C ‘05 
S Chrysler Crossfire ‘04 
S Chrysler Prowler ‘02 
S Chrysler PT Cruiser ‘00 
S Citroën 2CV Type A ‘54 
S Citroën C3 1.6 ‘02 
P Citroën C4 Coupe 2.0VTS ‘05 
S Citroën C5 V6 Exclusive ‘03 
P Citroën Citroën C4 WRC ‘08 
P/S Citroën GT by Citroën Concept ‘08 
P Citroën GT by Citroën Race Car 
P Citroën GT by Citroën Road Car 
S Citroën Xantia 3.0i V6 Exclusive ‘00 
S Citroën Xsara Rally Car ‘99 
S Citroën Xsara VTR ‘03 
S Cizeta V16T ‘94 
P/S Daihatsu Copen Active Top ‘02 
S Daihatsu Copen Detachable Top ‘02 
S Daihatsu Cuore TR-XX Avanzato R (J) ‘97 
S Daihatsu Midget II D type ‘98 
S Daihatsu MIRA TR-XX Avanzato R ‘97 
S Daihatsu MOVE Custom RS Limited ‘02 
S Daihatsu MOVE CX ‘95 
S Daihatsu MOVE SR-XX 2WD ‘97 
S Daihatsu MOVE SR-XX 4WD ‘97 
P Daihatsu OFC-1 Concept ‘07 
S Daihatsu SIRION CX 2WD (J) ‘98 
S Daihatsu SIRION CX 4WD (J) ‘98 
S Daihatsu SIRION X4 (J) ‘00 
S Daihatsu STORIA CX 2WD ‘98 
S Daihatsu STORIA CX 4WD ‘98 
S Daihatsu STORIA X4 ‘00 
S DMC DeLorean S2 ‘04 
P Dodge Challenger R/T ‘70 
P Dodge Challenger R/T RM ‘70 
P Dodge Challenger SRT8 ‘08 
S Dodge Charger 440 R/T ‘70 
S Dodge Charger Super Bee 426 Hemi ‘71 
S Dodge RAM 1500 LARAMIE Hemi Quad Cab ‘04 
S Dodge SRT4 ‘03 
S Dodge Viper GTS ‘99 
P Dodge Viper GTS ‘02 
S Dodge Viper GTS R Concept ‘00 
S Dodge Viper GTS-R Team Oreca Race Car ‘00 
S Dodge Viper GTS-R Team Oreca Race Car ‘00 
S Dodge Viper SRT10 ‘03 
P Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR ‘08 
P Dodge Viper SRT10 Coupe ‘06 
S Dome DOME-ZERO Concept ‘78 
S Eagle Talon Esi ‘97 
P Ferrari 330 P4 Race Car ‘67 
P Ferrari 430 Scuderia ‘07 
P Ferrari 458 Italia ‘09 
P Ferrari 512BB ‘76 
P Ferrari 599 ‘06 
P Ferrari California ‘08 
P/S Ferrari Enzo Ferrari ‘02 
P Ferrari F10 ‘10 
S Ferrari F40 ‘92 
P Ferrari F430 ‘06 
P/S Ferrari F2007 
P Ferrari SP1 ‘08 
P Fiat 500 1.2 8V Lounge SS ‘08 
S Fiat 500 F ‘65 
P Fiat 500 F ‘68 
S Fiat 500 L ‘69 
S Fiat 500 R ‘72 
S Fiat Barchetta Giovane Due ‘00 
S Fiat Coupe Turbo Plus ‘00 
S Fiat Panda Super i.e. ‘90 
S Fiat Punto HGT Abarth ‘00 
S Ford AU 2000 Ford Falcon XR8 ‘00 
P Ford 2010 AJ Allmendinger #43 Best Buy FORD FUSION ‘10 
P Ford 2010 Carl Edwards #99 Aflac FORD FUSION ‘10 
S Ford Escort Rally Car ‘98 
S Ford Focus Rally Car ‘99 
S Ford Focus RS ‘02 
P Ford Focus RS WRC 07 ‘08 
P Ford Focus ST ‘06 
S Ford Focus ST170 ‘03 
S Ford Ford GT ‘02 
S Ford Ford GT ‘05 
P Ford Ford GT ‘06 
S Ford Ford GT LM Race Car 
S Ford Ford GT LM Race Car Spec II 
P Ford Ford GT LM Spec II Test Car 
S Ford GT40 Race Car ‘69 
S Ford Ka ‘01 
P Ford Mark IV Race Car ‘67 
S Ford Mustang GT ‘05 
P Ford Mustang Mach 1 ‘71 
S Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R ‘00 
P Ford Mustang V8 GT Coupe Premium ‘07 
S Ford RS200 ‘84 
S Ford RS200 Rally Car ‘85 
S Ford SVT F-150 Lightning ‘03 
S Ford Taurus SHO ‘98 
S Gillet Vertigo Race Car ‘04 
S Ginetta G4 ‘64 
P Gran Turismo 350Z RS 
S Gran Turismo Formula Gran Turismo 
P Gran Turismo PDI RACING KART 100 
P Gran Turismo Red Bull X1 ‘10 
P Grand Touring Garage 1970 Ford Mustang Trans-Cammer (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2009) 
P High End Performance G37 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2008) 
P HKS CT230R ‘08 
S HKS GENKI HYPER SILVIA RS2 (D1GP) ‘04 
S Holden Commodore SS ‘04 
S Holden Monaro CV8 ‘04 
S Hommell Berlinette R/S Coupe ‘99 
S Honda 1300 Coupe 9 S ‘70 
S Honda ACCORD Coupe ‘88 
S Honda ACCORD Coupe EX ‘03 
S Honda ACCORD Euro-R ‘00 
S Honda ACCORD Euro-R ‘02 
S Honda ARTA NSX (JGTC) ‘00 
P Honda ARTA NSX (SUPER GT) ‘06 
S Honda BALLADE SPORTS CR-X 1.5i ‘83 
S Honda BEAT ‘91 
S Honda BEAT Version F ‘92 
S Honda BEAT Version Z ‘93 
S Honda Castrol MUGEN NSX (JGTC) ‘00 
S Honda CITY Turbo II ‘83 
S Honda CIVIC 1500 3door 25i ‘83 
S Honda CIVIC 1500 3door CX ‘79 
S Honda CIVIC SiR-II (EG) ‘91 
S Honda CIVIC SiR-II (EG) ‘92 
S Honda CIVIC SiR-II (EG) ‘93 
S Honda CIVIC SiR-II (EG) ‘95 
P Honda CIVIC TYPE R ‘08 
P/S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EK) ‘97 
P Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EK) RM ‘97 
S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EK) ‘98 
S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EP) ‘01 
S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EP) ‘04 
S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EP, EU) ‘01 
S Honda CR-X del Sol SiR ‘92 
S Honda CR-X SiR ‘90 
P Honda CR-Z a ‘10 
S Honda DUALNOTE Concept ‘01 
S Honda ELEMENT ‘03 
P Honda EPSON NSX (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Honda FIT W ‘01 
S Honda Gathers Drider CIVIC Race Car ‘98 
S Honda HSC “The 37th Tokyo Motor Show Concept Car” ‘03 
S Honda INSIGHT ‘99 
P Honda INSIGHT LS ‘09 
S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC2) ‘95 
S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC2) ‘98 
S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC2) ‘99 
S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC5) ‘03 
P Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC5) ‘04 
P Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC5) RM ‘04 
S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R Touring Car 
S Honda JAZZ 1.4 DSi SE Sport ‘01 
S Honda LIFE STEP VAN ‘72 
S Honda LOCTITE MUGEN NSX (JGTC) ‘01 
S Honda Mobil 1 NSX (JGTC) ‘01 
S Honda MUGEN MOTUL CIVIC Si Race Car ‘87 
S Honda N360 ‘67 
S Honda NSX ‘90 
S Honda NSX ‘93 
S Honda NSX ‘95 
S Honda NSX ‘97 
S Honda NSX ‘99 
S Honda NSX ‘01 
S Honda NSX Type R ‘92 
P/S Honda NSX Type R ‘02 
S Honda NSX Type S ‘97 
S Honda NSX Type S ‘99 
S Honda NSX Type S ‘01 
S Honda NSX Type S Zero ‘97 
S Honda NSX Type S Zero ‘99 
S Honda NSX-R Concept ‘01 
S Honda NSX-R Prototype LM Race Car 
S Honda NSX-R Prototype LM Road Car 
S Honda ODYSSEY ‘03 
S Honda PRELUDE Si VTEC ‘91 
S Honda PRELUDE SiR ‘96 
S Honda PRELUDE SiR S spec ‘98 
S Honda PRELUDE Type S ‘96 
S Honda PRELUDE Type S ‘98 
S Honda RAYBRIG NSX (JGTC) ‘00 
P Honda RAYBRIG NSX (SUPER GT) ‘06 
S Honda S500 ‘63 
S Honda S600 ‘64 
S Honda S800 ‘66 
S Honda S800 RSC Race Car ‘68 
S Honda S2000 ‘99 
S Honda S2000 ‘01 
S Honda S2000 ‘03 
P Honda S2000 ‘06 
S Honda S2000 (EU) ‘99 
S Honda S2000 (EU) ‘01 
S Honda S2000 (EU) ‘03 
S Honda S2000 (US) ‘99 
S Honda S2000 (US) ‘01 
S Honda S2000 (US) ‘04 
S Honda S2000 LM Race Car 
S Honda S2000 Type V ‘00 
S Honda S2000 Type V ‘01 
S Honda S2000 Type V ‘03 
S Honda S2000 Type V (EU) ‘00 
S Honda S2000 Type V (EU) ‘01 
S Honda S2000 Type V (US) ‘00 
S Honda S2000 Type V (US) ‘01 
S Honda TAKATA DOME NSX (JGTC) ‘03 
P Honda TAKATA DOME NSX (SUPER GT) ‘06 
S Honda TODAY G ‘85 
S Honda Z ACT ‘70 
P HPA Motorsports FT565 twin turbo Audi TT (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2007) 
S HPA Motorsports Stage II R32 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2004) 
S Hyundai Clix Concept ‘01 
S Hyundai Coupe FX ‘01 
S Hyundai HCD6 Concept ‘01 
S Hyundai Tiburon GT ‘01 
S Hyundai Tiburon Turbulence ‘99 
S Hyundai Tuscani ‘01 
S Hyundai Tuscani CCS ‘03 
P Infiniti Coupe Concept ‘06 
S Infiniti FX45 Concept ‘02 
S Infiniti G20 ‘90 
S Infiniti G35 COUPE ‘03 
P Infiniti G35 Coupe ‘06 
S Infiniti G35 Sedan ‘03 
S Isuzu 117COUPÉ ‘68 
P Isuzu 4200R Concept ‘89 
S Isuzu Bellett 1600 GT-R ‘69 
S Isuzu PIAZZA XE ‘81 
S Jaguar E-TYPE Coupe ‘61 
S Jaguar S-TYPE R ‘02 
S Jaguar XFR ‘10 
P Jaguar XJ13 Race Car ‘66 
S Jaguar XJ220 ‘92 
S Jaguar XJ220 LM Race Car 
S Jaguar XJR-9 LM Race Car ‘88 
P Jaguar XK Coupe Luxury ‘07 
S Jaguar XKR Coupe ‘99 
P Jaguar XKR Coupe ‘10 
S Jaguar XKR R Performance ‘02 
S Jay leno Tank Car ‘03 
S Jensen Interceptor MkIII ‘74 
S Lamborghini Countach 25th Anniversary ‘88 
S Lamborghini Countach LP400 ‘74 
P Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4 ‘08 
P Lamborghini Miura P400 Bertone Prototype CN.0706 ‘67 (Pebble Beach Concours d’Elegance Polyhony Digital Trophy 2008) 
P Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640 ‘09 
P Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce ‘09 
S Lamborghini NOMAD Diablo GT-1 (JGTC) ‘00 
P/S Lancia DELTA HF Integrale Evoluzione ‘91 
S Lancia DELTA HF Integrale Rally Car ‘92 
S Lancia DELTA S4 Rally Car ‘85 
S Lancia STRATOS ‘73 
S Lancia STRATOS Rally Car ‘77 
S Land Rover Range Stormer Concept ‘04 
P Lexus BANDAI DIREZZA SC430 (SUPER GT) ‘06 
P Lexus DENSO DUNLOP SARD SC430 (SUPER GT) ‘08 
P Lexus ENEOS SC430 (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Lexus GS 300 ‘91 
S Lexus GS 300 ‘00 
S Lexus GS 300 Vertex Edition (J) ‘00 
S Lexus IS 200 ‘98 
S Lexus IS 200 (J) ‘98 
S Lexus IS 200 GT-1 Race Car ‘04 
S Lexus IS 300 Sport Cross ‘01 
P Lexus IS F ‘07 
P Lexus IS F RM ‘07 
P Lexus IS F Racing Concept ‘08 
P Lexus LFA ‘10 
P Lexus PETRONAS TOM’S SC430 (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Lexus SC 300 ‘97 
S Lexus SC 430 (EU) ‘01 
S Lexus SC 430 (US) ‘01 
P Lexus Weds Sport IS350 (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Lister Storm V12 Race Car ‘99 
S Lotus Carlton ‘90 
S Lotus Elan S1 ‘62 
P Lotus Elise ‘96 
P Lotus Elise RM ‘96 
S Lotus Elise ‘00 
P/S Lotus Elise 111R ‘04 
P Lotus Elise 111R RM ‘04 
S Lotus Elise 111S ‘03 
S Lotus Elise Sport 190 ‘98 
S Lotus Elise Type 72 ‘01 
S Lotus Esprit Sport 350 ‘00 
S Lotus Esprit Turbo HC ‘87 
P/S Lotus Esprit V8 ‘02 
S Lotus Esprit V8 GT ‘98 
S Lotus Esprit V8 SE ‘98 
S Lotus Europa Special ‘71 
P Lotus Evora ‘09 
S Lotus Motor Sport Elise ‘99 
S Marcos Mini Marcos GT ‘70 
P Maserati GranTurismo S ‘08 
S Mazda 110S (L10A) ‘67 
S Mazda 110S (L10B) ‘68 
S Mazda 323F ‘93 
P/S Mazda 787B Race car ‘91 
S Mazda Atenza Concept ‘01 
P Mazda Atenza Sport 25Z ‘07 
S Mazda Atenza Sports 23Z ‘03 
S Mazda Atenza Touring Car 
P/S Mazda Autozam AZ-1 ‘92 
S Mazda Axela 23S ‘03 
S Mazda BP FALKEN RX-7 (D1GP) ‘03 
S Mazda Carol 360 Deluxe ‘62 
S Mazda Cosmo Sport (L10A) ‘67 
S Mazda Cosmo Sport (L10B) ‘68 
S Mazda DEMIO GL-X ‘99 
S Mazda DEMIO SPORT ‘03 
P/S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type R (FD) ‘91 
S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type R (FD) ‘93 
S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RS (FD) ‘96 
S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type R-S (FD) ‘95 
S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RZ (FD) ‘92 
S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RZ (FD) ‘93 
S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RZ (FD) ‘95 
S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RZ (FD) ‘96 
P/S Mazda Eunos Roadster (NA Special Package) ‘89 
P/S Mazda Eunos Roadster J-Limited (NA) ‘91 
S Mazda Eunos Roadster J-Limited II (NA) ‘93 
S Mazda Eunos Roadster SR-Limited (NA) ‘97 
S Mazda Eunos Roadster S-Special Type I (NA) ‘95 
S Mazda Eunos Roadster VR-Limited (NA) ‘95 
S Mazda Eunos Roadster V-Special Type II (NA) ‘93 
S Mazda Familia Sedan Sport 20 ‘02 
S Mazda Furai Concept ‘08 
S Mazda KUSABI Concept ‘03 
S Mazda Lantis Coupe 2000 Type R ‘93 
S Mazda Mazda2 ‘03 
S Mazda Mazda6 5-door ‘03 
S Mazda Mazda6 Concept ‘01 
S Mazda Mazda6 Touring Car 
S Mazda Mazdaspeed Atenza ‘05 
S Mazda MX-5 (NA) ‘89 
S Mazda MX-5 1.8 RS (NB, J) ‘98 
S Mazda MX-5 1600 NR-A (NB, J) ‘04 
S Mazda MX-5 1800 RS (NB, J) ‘00 
S Mazda MX-5 1800 RS (NB, J) ‘04 
S Mazda MX-5 J-Limited (NA, J) ‘91 
S Mazda MX-5 J-Limited II (NA, J) ‘93 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata (NA) ‘89 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata 1.8 RS (NB, J) ‘98 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata 1600 NR-A (NB, J) ‘04 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata 1800 RS (NB, J) ‘00 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata 1800 RS (NB, J) ‘04 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata J-Limited (NA, J) ‘91 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata J-Limited II (NA, J) ‘93 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata SR-Limited (NA, J) ‘97 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata S-Special Type I (NA, J) ‘95 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata VR-Limited (NA, J) ‘95 
S Mazda MX-5 Miata V-Special Type II (NA, J) ‘93 
S Mazda MX-5 SR-Limited (NA, J) ‘97 
S Mazda MX-5 S-Special Type I (NA, J) ‘95 
S Mazda MX-5 VR-Limited (NA, J) ‘95 
S Mazda MX-5 V-Special Type II (NA, J) ‘93 
S Mazda MX-Crossport Concept ‘05 
S Mazda Protegé ‘02 
S Mazda Roadster 1.8 RS (NB) ‘98 
S Mazda Roadster 1600 NR-A (NB) ‘04 
S Mazda Roadster 1800 RS (NB) ‘00 
S Mazda Roadster 1800 RS (NB) ‘04 
P Mazda Roadster RS (NC) ‘07 
S Mazda RX-7 GT-LIMITED (FC, J) ‘85 
P/S Mazda RX-7 GT-X (FC) ‘90 
S Mazda RX-7 GT-X (FC, J) ‘90 
S Mazda RX-7 LM Race Car 
P/S Mazda RX-7 Spirit R Type A (FD) ‘02 
S Mazda RX-7 Type R (FD, J) ‘91 
S Mazda RX-7 Type R (FD, J) ‘93 
S Mazda RX-7 Type R Bathurst R (FD) ‘01 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RS (FD) ‘98 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RS (FD) ‘00 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RS (FD, J) ‘96 
S Mazda RX-7 Type R-S (FD, J) ‘95 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RS-R (FD) ‘97 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD) ‘00 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD, J) ‘92 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD, J) ‘93 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD, J) ‘95 
S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD, J) ‘96 
S Mazda RX-8 ‘03 
S Mazda RX-8 Concept (Type-I) ‘01 
S Mazda RX-8 Concept (Type-II) ‘01 
S Mazda RX-8 Concept LM Race Car 
S Mazda RX-8 Type E ‘03 
P Mazda RX-8 Type S ‘07 
S Mazda RX-8 Type S ‘03 
S Mazda SAVANNA RX-7 GT-Limited (FC) ‘85 
S Mazda SAVANNA RX-7 INFINI III (FC) ‘90 
P McLaren F1 ‘94 
P McLaren MP4-12C ‘10 
S Mercedes-Benz 190 E 2.5 – 16 Evolution II ‘91 
S Mercedes-Benz 190 E 2.5 – 16 Evolution II Touring Car ‘92 
P/S Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Coupe ‘54 
S Mercedes-Benz A 160 Avantgarde ‘98 
P Mercedes-Benz C 63 AMG ‘08 
S Mercedes-Benz CL 600 ‘00 
S Mercedes-Benz CLK 55 AMG ‘00 
S Mercedes-Benz CLK-GTR Race Car ‘98 
S Mercedes-Benz CLK Touring Car ‘00 
S Mercedes-Benz E 55 AMG ‘02 
S Mercedes-Benz Sauber Mercedes C9 Race Car ‘89 
P/S Mercedes-Benz SL 55 AMG (R230) ‘02 
S Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG (R230) ‘04 
S Mercedes-Benz SL 500 (R129) ‘98 
S Mercedes-Benz SL 500 (R230) ‘02 
S Mercedes-Benz SL 600 (R129) ‘98 
S Mercedes-Benz SL 600 (R230) ‘04 
S Mercedes-Benz SLK 230 Kompressor ‘98 
S Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren ‘03 
P Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren (19inch Wheel Option) ‘09 
P Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG ‘10 
S Mercury Cougar XR-7 ‘67 
S MG MGF ‘97 
S MG TF160 ‘03 
P Mine’s BNR34 SKYLINE GT-R N1 base ‘06 
S Mine’s BNR34 SKYLINE GT-R V?spec N1 base ‘00 
S Mine’s LANCER EVOLUTION VI ‘00 
S MINI COOPER ‘02 
S MINI Cooper 1.3i ‘98 
S MINI COOPER S ‘02 
P MINI COOPER S ‘05 
P MINI COOPER S ‘07 
S MINI ONE ‘02 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT MR (J) ‘95 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT MR (J) ‘98 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT SL (J) ‘95 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT SL (J) ‘96 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT SL (J) ‘98 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT SR (J) ‘95 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT SR (J) ‘96 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT SR (J) ‘98 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 (J) ‘98 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 Turbo (J) ‘95 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 Turbo (J) ‘96 
S Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 Turbo (J) ‘98 
S Mitsubishi AIRTREK Turbo-R ‘02 
S Mitsubishi COLT 1.5 Sport X Version ‘02 
S Mitsubishi CZ-3 Tarmac ‘01 
S Mitsubishi CZ-3 Tarmac Rally Car 
S Mitsubishi ECLIPSE GT ‘95 
S Mitsubishi ECLIPSE GT ‘06 
S Mitsubishi ECLIPSE Spyder GTS ‘03 
S Mitsubishi FTO GP Version R ‘97 
S Mitsubishi FTO GP Version R ‘99 
S Mitsubishi FTO GPX ‘94 
S Mitsubishi FTO GPX ‘97 
S Mitsubishi FTO GPX ‘99 
S Mitsubishi FTO GR ‘94 
S Mitsubishi FTO GR ‘97 
S Mitsubishi FTO Super Touring Car 
S Mitsubishi GALANT 2.0 DOHC Turbo VR-4 ‘89 
S Mitsubishi GALANT GTO MR ‘70 
S Mitsubishi GTO SR ‘95 
S Mitsubishi GTO SR ‘96 
S Mitsubishi GTO SR ‘98 
S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo ‘95 
S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo ‘96 
S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo ‘98 
S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo MR ‘95 
S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo MR ‘98 
S Mitsubishi HSR-II Concept ‘89 
S Mitsubishi i Concept ‘03 
P Mitsubishi i-MiEV ‘09 
S Mitsubishi Lancer 1600 GSR ‘74 
S Mitsubishi Lancer 1600 GSR Rally Car ‘74 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution II GSR ‘94 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution III GSR ‘95 
P/S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IV GSR ‘96 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IV Rally Car ‘97 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution V GSR ‘98 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR ‘99 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR TOMMI MAKINEN EDITION ‘00 
P Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR T.M. EDITION Special Color Package ‘99 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI Rally Car ‘99


----------



## Raceworx

S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI RS ‘99 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI RS TOMMI MAKINEN EDITION ‘00 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII GSR ‘01 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII GT-A ‘02 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII RS ‘01 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII GSR ‘03 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII MR GSR ‘04 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII RS ‘03 
P Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX GSR ‘05 
P Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX GSR RM ‘05 
P Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X GSR Premium Package ‘07 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution GSR ‘92 
S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution Super Rally Car ‘03 
S Mitsubishi Lancer EX 1800GSR IC Turbo ‘83 
S Mitsubishi LEGNUM VR-4 Type V ‘98 
S Mitsubishi MINICA DANGAN ZZ ‘89 
S Mitsubishi MIRAGE 1400GLX ‘78 
S Mitsubishi MIRAGE CYBORG ZR ‘97 
S Mitsubishi PAJERO Evolution Rally Raid Car ‘03 
S Mitsubishi PAJERO Rally Raid Car ‘85 
S Mitsubishi STARION 4WD Rally Car ‘84 
S Mugen MUGEN S2000 ‘00 
S NISMO 270R ‘94 
S NISMO 400R ‘96 
S NISMO Fairlady Z S-tune concept by GRANTURISMO (Z33) ‘02 
S NISMO Fairlady Z Z-tune (Z33) ‘03 
S NISMO GT-R LM Road Going Version ‘95 
S NISMO Skyline GT-R R-tune (R34) ‘99 
S NISMO Skyline GT-R S-tune (R32) ‘00 
S Nissan 180SX Type X ‘96 
S Nissan 200SX ‘96 
S Nissan 200SX (S14) ‘96 
S Nissan 240RS Rally Car ‘85 
S Nissan 240SX ‘96 
S Nissan 240SX (S14) ‘96 
S Nissan 240ZG (HS30) ‘71 
S Nissan 300ZX 2by2 (Z32) ‘98 
S Nissan 300ZX 2seater (Z32) ‘89 
S Nissan 300ZX 2seater (Z32) ‘98 
S Nissan 350Z (Z33, EU) ‘03 
S Nissan 350Z (Z33, US) ‘03 
S Nissan 350Z Concept LM Race Car 
S Nissan 350Z Gran Turismo 4 Limited Edition (Z33) ‘05 
S Nissan 350Z Roadster (Z33, EU) ‘03 
S Nissan 350Z Roadster (Z33, US) ‘03 
P Nissan 370Z Tuned Car ‘08 
S Nissan Be-1 ‘87 
S Nissan BLUEBIRD 1600 Deluxe (510) ‘69 
S Nissan BLUEBIRD Hardtop 1800SSS (910) ‘79 
S Nissan BLUEBIRD Rally Car (510) ‘69 
P Nissan Calsonic IMPUL GT-R (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Nissan CALSONIC SKYLINE (JGTC) ‘00 
S Nissan CALSONIC SKYLINE GT-R Race Car ‘93 
S Nissan CUBE EX (FF/CVT) ‘02 
S Nissan CUBE X ‘98 
S Nissan C-WEST RAZO SILVIA (JGTC) ‘01 
S Nissan EXA CANOPY L.A.Version Type S ‘88 
S Nissan Fairlady 2000 (SR311) ‘68 
S Nissan Fairlady 240ZG (HS30) ‘71 
P Nissan Fairlady Z (Z34) ‘08 
S Nissan Fairlady Z 280Z-L 2seater (S130) ‘78 
S Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX (Z31) ‘83 
P/S Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX TwinTurbo 2seater (Z32) ‘89 
S Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX Version R TwinTurbo 2by2 (Z32) ‘98 
S Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX Version S TwinTurbo 2seater (Z32) ‘98 
S Nissan Fairlady Z Concept LM Race Car 
S Nissan Fairlady Z Roadster (Z33) ‘03 
S Nissan Fairlady Z Version S (Z33) ‘02 
P Nissan Fairlady Z Version S (Z33) ‘07 
S Nissan Fairlady Z Version ST (Z33 Option Wheel) ‘02 
S Nissan FALKEN?GT-R Race Car ‘04 
S Nissan GRAN TURISMO SKYLINE GT-R ‘01 
S Nissan GRAN TURISMO SKYLINE GT-R (PaceCar) ‘01 
P Nissan GT-R ‘07 
P Nissan GT-R Black Mask ‘07 
S Nissan GT-R Concept (Tokyo Motor Show 2001) ‘01 
S Nissan GT-R Concept LM Race Car 
P Nissan GT-R Proto ‘05 
P/S Nissan GT-R SpecV ‘09 
P Nissan GT-R SpecV (GT Academy Version) ‘09 
S Nissan LOCTITE ZEXEL GT-R (JGTC) ‘00 
S Nissan March 12c 5door ‘03 
P Nissan March 12SR ‘07 
S Nissan March G# ‘99 
S Nissan MICRA ‘03 
S Nissan mm-R Cup Car ‘01 
P Nissan MOTUL AUTECH GT-R (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Nissan MOTUL PITWORK Z (JGTC) ‘04 
S Nissan OPTION Stream Z ‘04 
S Nissan PAO ‘89 
S Nissan PENNZOIL Nismo GT-R (JGTC) ‘99 
S Nissan PENNZOIL ZEXEL GT-R (JGTC) ‘01 
S Nissan PRIMERA 2.0Te ‘90 
S Nissan PRIMERA 20V ‘01 
S Nissan PRIMERA 20V (EU) ‘01 
S Nissan R89C Race Car ‘89 
S Nissan R92CP Race Car ‘92 
S Nissan R390 GT1 Race Car ‘98 
S Nissan R390 GT1 Road Car ‘98 
S Nissan SILEIGHTY ‘98 
S Nissan SILVIA (CSP311) ‘65 
S Nissan SILVIA 240RS (S110) ‘83 
S Nissan SILVIA K’s (S13) ‘88 
S Nissan SILVIA K’s (S13) ‘91 
S Nissan SILVIA K’s AERO (S14) ‘93 
S Nissan SILVIA K’s AERO (S14) ‘96 
P Nissan SILVIA K’s Dia Selection (S13) ‘90 
S Nissan SILVIA Q’s (S13) ‘88 
S Nissan SILVIA Q’s (S13) ‘91 
S Nissan SILVIA Q’s AERO (S14) ‘93 
S Nissan SILVIA Q’s AERO (S14) ‘96 
P Nissan SILVIA spec-R AERO (S15) ‘02 
P Nissan SILVIA spec-R AERO (S15) RM ‘02 
S Nissan SILVIA spec-R AERO (S15) ‘99 
S Nissan SILVIA spec-S AERO (S15) ‘99 
S Nissan SILVIA Varietta (S15) ‘00 
S Nissan SKYLINE 1500Deluxe (S50D-1) ‘63 
S Nissan SKYLINE 2000GT-B (S54A) ‘67 
S Nissan SKYLINE 2000GT-R (KPGC110) ‘73 
S Nissan SKYLINE Coupe 350GT ‘03 
P Nissan SKYLINE Coupe 370GT Type SP ‘07 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R32) ‘89 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R32) ‘91 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R33) ‘95 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R33) ‘96 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R33) ‘97 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R34) ‘99 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R34) ‘00 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R M·spec (R34) ‘01 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R M·spec Nür (R34) ‘02 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R N1 (R32) ‘91 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R N1 (R33) ‘95 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R Special Color Midnight Purple II (R34) ‘99 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R Special Color Midnight Purple III (R34) ‘00 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R32) ‘93 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R33) ‘95 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R33) ‘96 
P/S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R33) ‘97 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R34) ‘99 
P/S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec II (R32) ‘94 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec II (R34) ‘00 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec II N1 (R34) ‘00 
P/S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec II Nür (R34) ‘02 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec LM Limited (R33) ‘96 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec N1 (R32) ‘93 
S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec N1 (R34) ‘99 
S Nissan SKYLINE GTS25 Type S (R32) ‘91 
S Nissan SKYLINE GTS-R (R31) ‘87 
S Nissan SKYLINE GTS-t Type M (R32) ‘89 
S Nissan SKYLINE GTS-t Type M (R32) ‘91 
S Nissan SKYLINE Hard Top 2000 RS-X Turbo C (R30) ‘84 
S Nissan SKYLINE Hard Top 2000 Turbo RS (R30) ‘83 
S Nissan SKYLINE Hard Top 2000GT-R (KPGC10) ‘70 
S Nissan SKYLINE Sedan 300GT ‘01 
P Nissan SKYLINE Sedan 350GT Type SP ‘06 
S Nissan SKYLINE Sedan 350GT-8 ‘02 
S Nissan SKYLINE Sport Coupe (BLRA-3) ‘62 
S Nissan STAGEA 25t RS FOUR S ‘98 
S Nissan STAGEA 260RS AutechVersion ‘98 
P Nissan WOODONE ADVAN Clarion GT-R (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Nissan XANAVI HIROTO GT-R (JGTC) ‘01 
S Nissan XANAVI NISMO GT-R (JGTC) ‘03 
P Nissan XANAVI NISMO GT-R (SUPER GT) ‘08 
P Nissan XANAVI NISMO Z (SUPER GT) ‘06 
P Nissan YellowHat YMS TOMICA GT-R (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Opel Astra Touring Car (Opel Team Phoenix) ‘00 
S Opel Calibra Touring Car ‘94 
S Opel Corsa Comfort 1.4 ‘01 
S Opel Speedster ‘00 
S Opel Speedster Turbo ‘00 
S Opel Tigra 1.6i ‘99 
S Opel Vectra 3.2 V6 ‘03 
S Opera Performance 350Z ‘04 
S Opera Performance S2000 ‘04 
S Oullim Motors Spirra Prototype ‘04 
S Pagani Zonda C12 ‘00 
S Pagani Zonda C12S ‘00 
S Pagani Zonda C12S 7.3 ‘02 
S Pagani Zonda LM Race Car 
P Pagani Zonda R ‘09 
S Panoz Esperante GTR-1 Race Car ‘98 
S Pescarolo Sport Courage C60 – Peugeot Race Car ‘03 
S Pescarolo Sport Pescarolo C60 Hybride – Judd Race car ‘05 
S Pescarolo Sport Pescarolo-Courage – Judd GV5 Race Car ‘04 
S Peugeot 106 Rallye ‘03 
S Peugeot 106 S16 ‘03 
S Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 ‘85 
S Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 Evolution 2 Rally Car ‘86 
S Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 Rally Car ‘85 
S Peugeot 206 CC ‘01 
S Peugeot 206 Rally Car ‘99 
S Peugeot 206 RC ‘03 
S Peugeot 206 S16 ‘99 
P Peugeot 207 GTi ‘07 
P Peugeot 307 CC Premium AVN ‘04 
S Peugeot 307 XSi ‘04 
S Peugeot 905 Race Car ‘92 
P Peugeot 908 HDi FAP – Team Oreca Matmut ‘10 
P Peugeot 908 HDi FAP – Team Peugeot Total ‘10 
S Peugeot coupé 406 3.0 V6 ‘98 
S Plymouth Cuda 440 Six Pack ‘71 
S Plymouth Superbird ‘70 
S Pontiac GTO 5.7 Coupe ‘04 
S Pontiac Solstice Coupe Concept ‘02 
S Pontiac Sunfire GXP Concept ‘02 
S Pontiac Tempest Le Mans GTO ‘64 
S Pontiac Vibe GT ‘03 
S RE Amemiya AMEMIYA ASPARADRINK RX7 (JGTC) ‘04 
P RE Amemiya Amemiya AsparaDrink RX7 (SUPER GT) ‘06 
P RE Amemiya RE Amemiya FD3S RX-7 
S Renault 5 Maxi Turbo Rally Car ‘85 
S Renault 5 Turbo ‘80 
S Renault AVANTIME ‘02 
S Renault Megane 2.0 16V ‘03 
S Renault Megane 2.0 IDE Coupe ‘00 
S Renault Sport Clio Renault Sport 2.0 16V ‘02 
S Renault Sport Clio Renault Sport Trophy V6 24V Race Car ‘00 
P/S Renault Sport Clio Renault Sport V6 24V ‘00 
S Renault Sport Clio Renault Sport V6 Phase 2 ‘03 
S Renault Sport Lutecia Renault Sport 2.0 16V ‘02 
S Renault Sport Lutecia Renault Sport Trophy V6 24V Race Car ‘00 
S Renault Sport Lutecia Renault Sport V6 24V ‘01 
S Renault Sport Lutecia Renault Sport V6 Phase2 ‘03 
P Renault Sport Megane Renault Sport ‘08 
S RUF 3400S ‘00 
S RUF BTR ‘86 
S RUF CTR2 ‘96 
S RUF CTR “Yellow Bird” ‘87 
S RUF RGT ‘00 
S Saleen S7 ‘02 
S Scion xA ‘03 
S Scion xB ‘03 
S Seat Ibiza Cupra ‘04 
P/S Shelby Cobra 427 ‘66 
S Shelby GT350R ‘65 
S Shelby Series One Super Charged ‘03 
S Spoon CIVIC TYPE R (EK) ‘00 
P Spoon CR-Z 
S Spoon FIT Race Car ‘03 
S Spoon INTEGRA TYPE R (DC2) ‘99 
S Spoon S2000 ‘00 
S Spoon S2000 Race Car ‘00 
S Spyker C8 Laviolette ‘01 
S Subaru CUSCO SUBARU ADVAN IMPREZA (JGTC) ‘03 
P Subaru CUSCO DUNLOP SUBARU IMPREZA (SUPER GT) ‘08 
S Subaru IMPREZA Coupe 22B-STi Version ‘98 
S Subaru IMPREZA Coupe WRX typeR STi Version VI ‘99 
S Subaru IMPREZA Rally Car ‘99 
S Subaru IMPREZA Rally Car ‘01 
S Subaru IMPREZA Rally Car ‘03 
S Subaru IMPREZA Rally Car Prototype ‘01 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi ‘94 
P Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI (18inch BBS Wheel Option) ‘10 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi (Type-II) ‘02 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi spec C (Type-II) ‘04 
P Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA ‘05 
P Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA RM ‘05 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version (Type-I) ‘00 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version II ‘95 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version III ‘96 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version IV ‘97 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version V ‘98 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version VI ‘99 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sport Wagon STi (Type-I) ‘00 
S Subaru IMPREZA Sport Wagon WRX STi Version VI ‘99 
S Subaru IMPREZA Super Touring Car 
P Subaru IMPREZA WRC 2008 ‘08 
P Subaru IMPREZA WRX STI (18inch BBS Wheel Option) ‘07 
S Subaru IMPREZA WRX STi Prodrive Style (Type-I) ‘01 
S Subaru LEGACY B4 2.0GT ‘03 
S Subaru LEGACY B4 2.0GT spec.B ‘03 
S Subaru LEGACY B4 3.0R ‘03 
S Subaru LEGACY B4 Blitzen ‘00 
S Subaru LEGACY B4 RSK ‘98 
S Subaru LEGACY Touring Wagon 2.0GT ‘03 
S Subaru LEGACY Touring Wagon 2.0GT spec.B ‘03 
S Subaru LEGACY Touring Wagon 3.0R ‘03 
S Subaru LEGACY Touring Wagon GT-B ‘96 
S Subaru SUBARU 360 ‘58 
S Suzuki ALTO LAPIN Turbo ‘02 
S Suzuki ALTO WORKS RS-Z ‘97 
S Suzuki ALTO WORKS SUZUKI SPORT LIMITED ‘97 
P/S Suzuki Cappuccino (EA11R) ‘91 
P/S Suzuki Cappuccino (EA21R) ‘95 
P Suzuki Cappuccino (EA21R) RM ‘95 
P Suzuki CERVO SR ‘07 
S Suzuki CONCEPT-S2 ‘03 
S Suzuki ESCUDO Dirt Trial Car ‘98 
S Suzuki GSX-R/4 Concept ‘01 
S Suzuki Kei WORKS ‘02 
S Suzuki MR Wagon Sport ‘04 
P Suzuki SWIFT Sport ‘05 
P Suzuki SWIFT Sport ‘07 
P Suzuki SX4 WRC ‘08 
S Suzuki WAGON R RR ‘98 
P Tesla Motors Tesla Roadster ‘08 
S Tommykaira ZZ-S ‘00 
S Tommykaira ZZII ‘00 
S Tom’s X540 CHASER ‘00 
S Toyota 2000GT ‘67 
P Toyota 2010 Brian Vickers #83 Red Bull TOYOTA CAMRY ‘10 
P Toyota 2010 Denny Hamlin #11 FedEx TOYOTA CAMRY ‘10 
P Toyota 2010 Joey Logano #20 The Home Depot TOYOTA CAMRY ‘10 
P Toyota 2010 Kyle Busch #18 M&M’S® TOYOTA CAMRY ‘10 
S Toyota ALTEZZA AS200 ‘98 
S Toyota ALTEZZA Gita AS300 ‘01 
S Toyota ALTEZZA RS200 ‘98 
S Toyota ALTEZZA Touring Car 
S Toyota ARISTO 3.0V ‘91 
S Toyota ARISTO V300 ‘00 
S Toyota ARISTO V300 Vertex Edition ‘00 
S Toyota au CERUMO Supra (JGTC) ‘01 
S Toyota bB 1.5Z X Version ‘00 
S Toyota CALDINA GT-FOUR ‘02 
S Toyota CARINA ED 2.0 X 4WS ‘89 
P Toyota Castrol TOM’S SUPRA (JGTC) ‘97 
S Toyota Castrol TOM’S SUPRA (JGTC) ‘00 
S Toyota Castrol TOM’S SUPRA (JGTC) ‘01 
S Toyota CELICA 1600GT (TA22) ‘70 
S Toyota CELICA 2000GT-FOUR (ST165) ‘86 
S Toyota CELICA 2000GT-R (ST162) ‘86 
S Toyota CELICA GT-FOUR (ST205) ‘98 
S Toyota CELICA GT-FOUR Rally Car (ST185) ‘95 
P/S Toyota CELICA GT-FOUR Rally Car (ST205) ‘95 
S Toyota CELICA GT-FOUR RC (ST185) ‘91 
S Toyota CELICA GT-R (ST183, 4WS) ‘91 
S Toyota CELICA SS-II (ST202) ‘97 
S Toyota CELICA SS-II (ZZT231) ‘99 
S Toyota CELICA XX 2800GT ‘81 
S Toyota COROLLA LEVIN BZ-R ‘98 
S Toyota COROLLA LEVIN GT-APEX (AE86) ‘83 
S Toyota COROLLA Rally Car ‘98 
S Toyota COROLLA RUNX Z AEROTOURER ‘02 
S Toyota DENSO SARD SUPRA GT (JGTC) ‘00 
P Toyota FT-86 Concept ‘09 
P Toyota FT-86 G SPORTS Concept ‘10 
S Toyota GT-ONE Race Car (TS020) ‘99 
S Toyota ist 1.5S ‘02 
S Toyota MINOLTA Toyota 88C-V Race Car ‘89 
S Toyota MR2 1600 G ‘86 
S Toyota MR2 1600 G-Limited Super Charger ‘86 
S Toyota MR2 G-Limited ‘97 
S Toyota MR2 GT-S ‘97 
S Toyota MR2 Spyder ‘99 
S Toyota MR2 Spyder (6MT) ‘02 
S Toyota MR-S S Edition ‘99 
S Toyota MR-S V Edition (6MT) ‘02 
P Toyota PRIUS G ‘09 
S Toyota PRIUS G (J) ‘02 
S Toyota PRIUS G Touring Selection (J) ‘03 
S Toyota RSC ‘01 
S Toyota RSC Rally Raid Car 
S Toyota SERA ‘92 
S Toyota SOARER 2.5GT-T ‘97 
S Toyota SOARER 430SCV ‘01 
S Toyota SPORTS 800 ‘65 
S Toyota SPRINTER TRUENO BZ-R ‘98 
S Toyota SPRINTER TRUENO GT-APEX (AE86 Shuichi Shigeno Version) ‘00 
S Toyota SPRINTER TRUENO GT-APEX (AE86) ‘83 
S Toyota STARLET Glanza V ‘97 
S Toyota SUPERAUTOBACS APEX MR-S (JGTC) ‘00 
P/S Toyota SUPRA 2.5GT Twin Turbo R ‘90 
S Toyota SUPRA 3.0GT Turbo A ‘88 
S Toyota SUPRA RZ ‘97 
S Toyota SUPRA SZ-R ‘97 
S Toyota Tacoma X-Runner ‘04 
S Toyota Toyota 7 Race Car ‘70 
S Toyota VITZ F ‘99 
P Toyota VITZ RS 1.5 ‘00 
S Toyota VITZ RS 1.5 ‘07 
S Toyota VITZ RS Turbo ‘02 
S Toyota VITZ U Euro Sport Edition ‘00 
S Toyota VOLTZ S ‘02 
S Toyota WEDSSPORT CELICA (JGTC) ‘03 
S Toyota WiLL VS ‘01 
S Toyota WOODONE TOM’S SUPRA (JGTC) ‘03 
S Toyota Yaris F (J) ‘99 
S Toyota Yaris RS 1.5 (J) ‘00 
S Toyota Yaris RS Turbo (J) ‘02 
S Toyota Yaris U Euro Sport Edition (J) ‘00 
P Toyota YellowHat YMS Supra (SUPER GT) ‘05 
S TRD CELICA TRD Sports M (ZZT231) ‘00 
S TRIAL TRIAL CELICA SS-II (ZZT231) ‘03 
S Triumph Spitfire 1500 ‘74 
S TVR Cerbera Speed 6 ‘97 
S TVR Cerbera Speed 12 ‘00 
S TVR Griffith 500 ‘94 
S TVR T350C ‘03 
P/S TVR Tamora ‘02 
P/S TVR Tuscan Speed 6 ‘00 
P TVR Tuscan Speed 6 RM ‘00 
S TVR V8S ‘91 
S Vauxhall Astra Super Touring Car ‘00 
S Vauxhall Calibra Super Touring Car ‘94 
S Vauxhall Corsa Comfort 1.4 ‘01 
S Vauxhall Tigra 1.6i ‘99 
S Vauxhall Vectra 3.2 V6 ‘03 
S Vauxhall VX220 ‘00 
S Vauxhall VX220 Turbo ‘00 
S Volkswagen Beetle 1100 Standard (Type-11) ‘49 
S Volkswagen Bora V6 4MOTION ‘01 
S Volkswagen Golf I GTI ‘76 
P/S Volkswagen Golf IV GTI ‘01 
P Volkswagen Golf IV GTI RM ‘01 
S Volkswagen Golf IV R32 ‘03 
P/S Volkswagen Golf V GTI ‘05 
S Volkswagen Karmann Ghia Coupe (Type-1) ‘68 
P Volkswagen Kubelwagen typ82 ‘44 
S Volkswagen Lupo1.4 ‘02 
S Volkswagen Lupo Cup Car ‘00 
S Volkswagen Lupo GTI ‘01 
S Volkswagen Lupo GTI Cup Car (J) ‘03 
S Volkswagen New Beetle 2.0 ‘00 
S Volkswagen New Beetle Cup Car ‘00 
S Volkswagen New Beetle RSi ‘00 
S Volkswagen Polo GTI ‘01 
P Volkswagen Schwimmwagen typ166 ‘42 
P Volkswagen typ2(T1) SambaBus ‘62 
S Volkswagen W12 Nardo Concept ‘01 
S Volvo 240 GLT Estate ‘88 
P Volvo C30 R-Design ‘09 
S Volvo S60 T-5 Sport ‘03


----------



## spikeyl17

im very dissapointed with that track and car list.no focus rs or aston dbs.not enough ferrari's and way too many rx'7s and other mazda and toyotas.this could be a let down :wall:


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo

spikeyl17 said:


> im very dissapointed with that track and car list.no focus rs or aston dbs.not enough ferrari's and way too many rx'7s and other mazda and toyotas.this could be a let down :wall:


Couldn't agree anymore. Forzas list is so much more varied even if it does have less car content.


----------



## Brazo

Its a japanese game so very heavy on the japanese domestic cars!

Ricers will be having a field day!


----------



## GR33N

Im sorry, how can you put a 2001 Ford KA in and no Focus RS? 

I cant see me buying this to be honest, I was going to buy a PS3 just for GT5 this is a major let down 

Audi A2 1.4, cant wait to drive that! NOT!
No new S4, no S5

Im going to have to stop reading this list now, its just annoying me!


----------



## byrnes

Im sure you will be able to download new, and different cars as soon as its out. So I wouldn't worry too much. It would be impossible to put every car in the game. If that was the case it would never come out. This is why we have DLC so games can be updated as and when.
I'm still not holding my breath that it will be out on the 24th. When it comes out, it comes out.


----------



## silverback

**** me,how many skylines and lancers do you need :lol: where's my Ariel Atom, Gumpert Apollo, Aston DBS, Cad CTS-V, BMW 8-series, Ferrari 355, F50, Ultima GTR, Koenigsegg CCX.i wasnt going to say anything as im no longer a fan of the GT series and i am more of a forza fan and didnt want to come across as a rabid fanboy,but how many god damn variations of jap cars can you kick the **** out of ?? they have doubled the amount of skylines that where in gt4 lol,


----------



## ivor

just had a look the are still missing a few skyline models lol


----------



## Ross

I am not sure is I should pre order this?Don't get me wrong it looks fantastic I am a huge GT fan but we have waited too long for this and I don't want to play it and feel disappointed.


----------



## ivor

pre ordered mine as release date is the 24th allegedly £37 from amazon


----------



## Matt.

Cheaper here with free delivery. Got Black Ops from there, came release day....


----------



## Ross

I am taking that 24th of this month with a pinch of salt:lol:


----------



## dan123elvin

So are all the cars listed on the previous page the ones that cone with the game before you need to download anything?


----------



## NickP

*GT5 Launch*

Let's hope it's the real deal this time -
http://eu.gran-turismo.com/gb/news/d15022.html


----------



## adamf

Corsa Comfort 1.4!

LMAO!!! Not even the SRi. Japs are crazy!


----------



## Raceworx

dan123elvin said:


> So are all the cars listed on the previous page the ones that cone with the game before you need to download anything?


there all the cars in the game and by the sounds of some people here having that many to choose from simply isnt enough :lol:

on a separate note
heres the thing..

PS1
GT1 178 cars
GT2 650 cars

PS2
GT3 180 cars
GT4 722 cars

PS3
GT5 1030

they have spent there time building the game engine and the premium cars the 200odd that allow everything, bodykits, wheels, paint, so you could be stuck with just 200 which given there track record for first G games on a new platform would have been par for the course..

but then again the way some people on other sites are moaning its like they expected PD to come and model every car in the world that they like and forget everyone else..

i would have loved my car to be in the game it was in GT2 but im sure ill find atleast one other car i will drive in that list im sure.. :wall:


----------



## silverback

Raceworx said:


> there all the cars in the game and by the sounds of some people here having that many to choose from simply isnt enough :lol:


but who the hell wants 17 different versions of the same car :lol:


----------



## IanG

Oh well bought a PS3 and pre-ordered GT5 

How am I going to explain this :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Any need for all of those S2000's lol


----------



## Eddy

how about them GT-R's!!!

wow


----------



## Mini 360

Old Mini and 6N2 Polo GTI. Im happy!


----------



## Posambique

Once again no Porsches, but I was prepared for it.
At least we got RUFs.

My girlfriend will get the game as a xmas present for me :thumb:


----------



## ukimportz

GT5 fan video! Can't wait to get it after watching this!!. Sony have got to go some to make a better ad than this.


----------



## Daniel C

Bit of an in depth review of the full game has appeared

http://www.gtplanet.net/gran-turismo-5-review-hands-on-with-an-expert/


----------



## adamf

40mins to install and 6.4GB of data! LMAO! So much for Blu Ray!


----------



## jonezy

blurb said:


> No mate. You got the wrong end of the stick. The reason I pointed out your location was 'cos you had some "info" and this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCE_Studio_Liverpool


i know i thought you was getting at the gits breaking the software lol...

you know what i didnt even realise that place was in liverpool :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## silverback

adamf said:


> 40mins to install and 6.4GB of data! LMAO! So much for Blu Ray!


:lol:


----------



## Raceworx

adamf said:


> 40mins *OPTIONAL* install for 6.4GB of data! LMAO! So much for Blu Ray!


:wave:

yup show just how much game your getting! 50GB full of car porn..

oh and http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2009/10/03/forza-3s-second-disk-examined/

SO MUCH FOR DVD!!


----------



## Elliott19864

What's the odds on this being released in a week then?


----------



## thehogester

Did anyone else find GT5 Prologue a bit of a nause to play after playing Forza 3? The ps3 controller just felt so alien in my hand, and the buttons just weren't where i wanted them to be.

I really want to buy GT5, im just worried i wont like the controls again


----------



## IanG

CupraElliott said:


> What's the odds on this being released in a week then?


According to HMV my copy has been dispatched


----------



## silverback

IanG said:


> According to HMV my copy has been dispatched
> 
> not to pee on your fire, but, my mates copy of black ops was despatched 10 days before release and he got it on release day  hope you dont get the same :thumb:


----------



## IanG

Not really bothered as long as it's here on 24th


----------



## adamf

Raceworx said:


> :wave:
> 
> yup show just how much game your getting! 50GB full of car porn..
> 
> oh and http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2009/10/03/forza-3s-second-disk-examined/
> 
> SO MUCH FOR DVD!!


Now now! Wasn't up for a Forza 3 Vs GT5 or a 360 Vs PS3 debate!

Just reading the review on GTplanet.


----------



## Raceworx

adamf said:


> Now now! Wasn't up for a Forza 3 Vs GT5 or a 360 Vs PS3 debate!
> 
> Just reading the review on GTplanet.


Haha just putting the facts up dude.. i dont want to read any more of the review and spoil it..


----------



## Fatman Soldier

*GT5 on its WAY!!!!*

Yep had the email off HMV to say its on its way and should be with me in 2-5 days. Yay. 

Really been looking forward to this, its been such a damn long wait and playing the demo at TRAX in september made it even more wanted.


----------



## Raceworx

ARGHHHHH!! that better not be mine.. carnt wait till thata rrives on my doorstep! well worth it


----------



## ant_s

wohoo!! think ill get it the weekend then


----------



## who45

not out till wed  - pre orders will go out today and some may be lucky and they will arrive tomorrow, others monday / tuesday  - shops wednesday


----------



## Waxamomo

I'm waiting patiently for my e-mail from Amazon


----------



## who45

ill just go into game on the day of release - theres always the chance of another delay lol.

i cant see them running out of stock, just like black ops there was plenty of stock of that


----------



## IanG

I've had my dispatch note for GT5 from HMV as well and picked up my PS3 yesterday and just setting it up now.

Really looking forward to next week


----------



## Skodaw

What a dumass, had mine on pre-order with play.com for 3.5 years - cancelled it last week and ordered from Shopto.net - cos it was a few quid cheaper - play.com have them in stock now - and still waiting from shopto....


----------



## Stew

Just got an email from play to say it's on it's way. I had forgotten it was ordered until I preordered a DVD box set for my niece last week!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Looking forward to this. I drive a 1.2 Honda Jazz so anything to get the joys of driving back!

Only question is what steering wheel to get?


----------



## Elliott19864

Was debating wether or not to order this last night, think I will now. 

Been holding out on black ops to get this!


----------



## S-X-I

Just ordered it with HMV. I was tempted by the Signature Edition but its a bit steep at £120!


----------



## Elliott19864

Ordered through hmv. Sounded better with the code the r8 and nsx!


----------



## Fatman Soldier

HEADS UP

went to Best Buy last night and goit informed that they will be selling it for £30 on release day.

Im definatly thinking about getting a steering wheel for this.

A mate has brought one of these, second hand, for £50...its the ******


----------



## silverback

gear sticks on the wrong side,thats why its cheap  :lol:


----------



## pooma

Looking forward to GT5, just got a blockbuster voucher through the door which gives me it for 32.99


----------



## lion_yo

About time I bought my PS3 for Gran turismo 5 back in 2007 and they didn't take it out till now


----------



## ADW

*GranTurismo 5*

Wooooooohooooooo finally the wait is over!! Its out on the 24th, ive got mines on pre-order (been over a year since i ordered!) :car:.. who else is on it..! :wave:


----------



## -Kev-

should be getting a PS3 and GT5 this week


----------



## ksm1985

not played it since gt2 or what ever it was called and even then i thought it was amazing :lol: will have to find a trailer or something


----------



## bannan

I will be getting mine from sainsburys should be £30 ish when you buy £30 worth of shopping with it. Can't wait.


----------



## -Kev-

ksm1985 said:


> not played it since gt2 or what ever it was called and even then i thought it was amazing :lol: will have to find a trailer or something


lots of vids on youtube


----------



## dean j

Cant wait for this. I dont know where i'll be working but i'll make time out to get it!

How about a DW one make race?


----------



## ADW

dean j said:


> Cant wait for this. I dont know where i'll be working but i'll make time out to get it!
> 
> How about a DW one make race?


We should defo organise that..


----------



## chrisibiza

I got an email from Play.com telling me mines been posted!


----------



## bannan

chrisibiza said:


> I got an email from Play.com telling me mines been posted!


lucky bugger, play do sometimes ship them early!


----------



## CleanYourCar

bannan said:


> lucky bugger, play do sometimes ship them early!


I've got mine coming from there so fingers crossed. :driver:


----------



## Matt.

Ordered mine. Trouble is, how many times have we been here before...


----------



## Supermega

Mine is saying it has been 'posted' from Play.com  Im guessing Tuesday/Wednesday it will arrive.


----------



## cheechy

GT5 posted from shopto.net - should get it Monday or Tuesday.

Hoorah!


----------



## ADW

Wooooooohooooooo!!!


----------



## ADW

mattastra said:


> Ordered mine. Trouble is, how many times have we been here before...


The time has come....

:lol:


----------



## Raceworx

day to night looks awsome!!


----------



## Matt.

I ordered from shopto, not been posted yet


----------



## GlenStaff26

After pre-order for over a year, I've had the 'Posted' email from Play too....

This game is the reason I bought a PS3, after all the delays it had better be exceptional!


----------



## ADW

Theirs allot of guys who bought there ps3 for the soul purpose of the release of gt5 (including me!) just a shame we'v had to wait this long... however more reason for the game to be even better..


----------



## clokey

About to order mine from Game. Got lots of reward points saved so should only be paying about £18 for it. :smile:


----------



## ADW

Got a email from 'Game' and its on its way....  ...


----------



## allan1888

I'm gonna wait and see how my mates like it but I think I will end up waiting for forza 4. But if I can get it cheap enough I may give it ago


----------



## wedgie

I have just seen on yahoo that it takes an hour to install :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

 clicky


----------



## -Kev-

wedgie said:


> I have just seen on yahoo that it takes an hour to install :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> clicky


iirc theres a review floating around by someone that said it took about 40 mins to install...


----------



## Raceworx

again people missing the word optional..


----------



## silverback

even if it was a forced install an hour would be a bit of a **** take but once its done its done.i would imagine a load of people are going to not install,then play it to death,then install it.an hour does seem like quite a long time to install though.how much data is it installing ? or is it just that the blu ray disc to hdd speed is so slow because of the blu ray read rate ?


----------



## allan1888

The install is optional but be prepared for longer load times because it will install the data as required and blu-Ray is pretty poor for disc read speeds on the ps3. Better to waste 40 mins installing than have longer load times don't know if it makes it any faster though


----------



## ADW

LOL, comon guys im sure another hour wouldn't hurt, after all we have waited 5 years..


----------



## admg1

I'm pretty sure i read somewhere that by loading it onto the hdd cuts the load times in the game down by about 20-30 seconds.


----------



## Raceworx

the instal is 6.4gigs and takes 40mins according to GTplanet..

it knocks approx 30secs off track loading times.. it will take me 40mins to read the Apex manual so im not botherd atleast its not MGS loading times!! man they were bad, still, an awsome game though..


----------



## ukimportz

Can't believe the amount of detail there is that's gone into the cars!!


----------



## Elliott19864

Can't wait for this. Haven't had my e-mail off hmv though, I ordered Friday.


----------



## Matt.

Whoop Whoop!!!

Text this morning from Shopto. Be nice it came tomorrow


----------



## Skodaw

mattastra said:


> Whoop Whoop!!!
> 
> Text this morning from Shopto. Be nice it came tomorrow


Same here:driver:


----------



## byrnes

I cant wait, only a couple of days to go!
I pick mine up 5.30am on weds.


----------



## Miglior

not fair!!


----------



## Matt.

JPC said:


> not fair!!


That yours?

Is that the normal edition?


----------



## Mini 360

mattastra said:


> That yours?
> 
> Is that the normal edition?


Clearly says Collectors edition on the box :lol:


----------



## byrnes

Whos is the above?^^


----------



## Karmann

Gonna order a Ps3 bundle tommorow, has anyone managed to find any of the HKS controllers yet all I can find is reviews from USA.


----------



## who45

i had a look at gt5 today - well on monday at 6pm, and i have to say stunned at the visuals was an understatement - the graphics were simply amazing - so many things stand out making prologue look like a 20% version indeed.

game by be are opening at 11pm till 1am, so ill be there at 11, annoying as it is all the shops are fully stocked and running the game on the ps3 yet wont part with them till wednesday midnight


----------



## Matt.

*GT5 & PS3 Bundle*

Just a heads up if your looking at getting a new PS3.

Tesco are selling a 320GB with GT5 for £269.

Might get one myself.

Does anyone know how much the old style 160GB is fetching?


----------



## Fatman Soldier

silverback said:


> gear sticks on the wrong side,thats why its cheap  :lol:


If you look closely you can see that its seprate and can go on either side of the steering wheel :thumb:


----------



## ukimportz

Well i've just recieved GT5 standard edition a day early thanks to the guys at Shopto just installing now  there's also a patch to install to allow the online gaming to work. :thumb:


Ok guys just to update. it took about 45 mins to fully install the patch & to install to the hard drive which is'nt to bad tbh


----------



## pooma

I'm not jealous, not in the slightest


----------



## Guest

Mines just turned up, and its installing as we speak. 

It updated over the internet which took a few mins, its now installing from the disk - 20 mins to complete (so it says, I have the PS3 slim 320GB). I'll let you know how long it actually takes.


----------



## robj20

Cant wait to get it going in 3D, going to look amazing.


----------



## rr dave

and the status of my game.....The parcel is at the incorrect Depot (for delivery)


****ing brilliant...


----------



## Matt.

Yup mine has been delivered so the mrs tells me. Cant wait now.


----------



## Guest

Ok its all now installed. It took close to 40 minutes in total, it stuck at 3 minutes remaining for quite some time and then 3 seconds remaining for about 5 minutes lol! 

I've chosen my racing suit - be careful as it says you can only do this once. 

Ok now off to a dealership as I need to buy a level 0 car. I've had a look but the Suzuki Swift's are Sport Models or a Rally version, cant see a standard one yet for a DW Top Gear challange....


----------



## Guest

Ok so you have to buy a car before you can do anything. You have a choice of new or used cars, and you have 20k credit to spend. There are some bargains in the used car section so I guess I'll get one of those first and then try and get my licenses sorted out. 

Well I've plumped for a VW Lupo in red, a 1.4 but there isnt much choice as you need to get your licenses sorted out :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Stop telling us all then


----------



## admg1

Just got home from work and my copy has arrived 

Just installing it now on the hdd.
I've got to go and get the kids from school, so hopefully by the time i get back it'll be ready :thumb:


----------



## Necroscope

This isnt fair..............my copy hasnt arrived yet..........play.com i am not happy!


----------



## admg1

Just got back and its still installing :wall:
Its been on 55 seconds remaining for the past couple of minutes :lol:

edit-Just had a few quick races in Arcade and first impressions are very good.
The visuals are very impressive and the Premium cars look really good.


----------



## Elliott19864

Not even had my e-mail confirmation off hmv.


----------



## robj20

Not got mine from shoto. Gutted is not the word.


----------



## Brazo

Theres an advertising banner for Mothers polishes and waxes on laguna seca raceway:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.210-9291.aspx

(out at midnight tonight apparently, might go and get one then )


----------



## Razzzle

ebuyer had 25 120gb PS3's for £159 inc delivery on at 11am.

had one in my cart all morning at work and as soon as 11am came refreshed page and pressed checkout as it had gone to £159, went to next screen and all sold out in less than a minute.

Daz


----------



## -Kev-

mattastra said:


> Just a heads up if your looking at getting a new PS3.
> 
> Tesco are selling a 320GB with GT5 for £269.
> 
> Might get one myself.
> 
> Does anyone know how much the old style 160GB is fetching?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2489520&postcount=270


----------



## Guest

It really is good, just done my A & B licenses and raced on the Top Gear track in a VW camper van!


----------



## Ross

Is it worth the wait?


----------



## byrnes

Ross said:


> Is it worth the wait?


I want to know as well. I cant wait until tomorrow morning, I need to know!


----------



## S-X-I

Mines has been release from HMV, I very much doubt it will be here tomorrow though.


----------



## adlem

It was well worth the wait and meets the hype then? May have to do the same as Kev and take a trip to Tesco's later as well


----------



## ADW

just got back from wrk and finally after 5 years of waiting its sitting there (very nicely wrapped up i should add! thanx Game!). so now im just waiting for it to install, more likely than not the ps3 will also need an update so expect to wait upto an hour! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

It is well worth the wait IMO. :thumb:

I'm currently on license IC - 10, cant for the life of me finish this part around Rome aaagggghhhh :driver:


----------



## Karmann

Help fellow gamers. At moment only got a PS2 , but ordered PS3 and GT5 bundle from Amazon(should be here on 26th.
Questions : How do they connect to internet? wirelessly or plug into your router?
: What if my tv only has one hdmi slot in it? and that is plugged into cable box
: Old playstation was plugged in using the 3 coloured jack plug thingies.


----------



## apmaman

Wireless or hard wired, you can choose. 

You can use Scart, however you wont get HD. Look into a HDMI splitter box perhaps? Not my field though.


----------



## Leodhasach

Got an email saying my copy has been dispatched and is due here tomorrow...only ordered it at lunchtime


----------



## robj20

IMO its pointless using anything other than HDMI or Component, this way you get HD, HDMI has the edge though as it passes sound as well. Go for a component cable if you dont fancy using a HDMI switch.


----------



## Supermega

Karmann said:


> Help fellow gamers. At moment only got a PS2 , but ordered PS3 and GT5 bundle from Amazon(should be here on 26th.
> Questions : How do they connect to internet? wirelessly or plug into your router?
> : What if my tv only has one hdmi slot in it? and that is plugged into cable box
> : Old playstation was plugged in using the 3 coloured jack plug thingies.


I have one of these. Works a treat for a TV that only has 1 HDMI input.

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...ote-Control/Product.html?ptsl=1&ob=Price&fb=0

Dont forget you will need 2 hdmi cables one for the PS3 and 1 for the output of the switcher. It also switches on device power up so I didnt even need the remote to switch.

Hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## Karmann

Do ps3's come with a hdmi cable? or will I need to purchase another?


----------



## Mini 360

Not sure but Aldi or Lidl (one of them anyway) is selling HDMI cables for about a fiver atm or coming in the next week. :thumb:


----------



## robj20

They dont yet. I got all mine bar the sky one from the pound shop.


----------



## chopperreid

mattastra said:


> Does anyone know how much the old style 160GB is fetching?


Sainsburys are doing it for £200 at the minute.


----------



## Matt.

chopperreid said:


> Sainsburys are doing it for £200 at the minute.


Thats the new one right?

Been offered £140 from Game & Gamestation for my old one.

Got to find the best deal with a game i hav'nt got now


----------



## adlem

Karmann said:


> Do ps3's come with a hdmi cable? or will I need to purchase another?


They don't but you can get one with it from Sony/PS3 for £19.99 when buying the console which is what i did :thumb:


----------



## robj20

£20 for a HDMI is too much unless its like a 5 meter one. save some cash and buy the cheapest one you can that is sturdy enough not to fall apart.


----------



## -Kev-

anything else needed bar a HDMI cable Martin? so i know when i go to get one tomorrow (can't be bothered to go to tesco at midnight lol)


----------



## robj20

PS3, HDMI X2, HDMI switch, TV thats it. You just having sound from your tv, or do you have an amp, ie need an optical cable.


----------



## Brabus Doc

*GT5 - set up - ready!*

5 years in the waiting and I'm only hours away from collecting what looks like an absolutely awesome game! So, in preparation, I've converted our spare room into the GT5 room :thumb:


























My friend made me this seat and frame to hold my Logitech steering wheel and pedals for the ultimate gaming experience.









The frame is fully adjustable.









I mounted the surround sound on the wall behind the seat which is awesome as you can hear cars racing up behind you.









A final shot of how it looks when sitting in the seat.

Can't wait to get the game tomorrow!


----------



## chopperreid

mattastra said:


> Thats the new one right?
> 
> Been offered £140 from Game & Gamestation for my old one.
> 
> Got to find the best deal with a game i hav'nt got now


yeah, same model as the 320gb only with a smaller hard drive. HMV had the 320gb with assassins creed brotherhood and need for speed hot pursuit for £285.


----------



## Mini 360

So.....much.....AWESOME! :doublesho

Muchos jealous! Enjoy man!


----------



## A210 AMG

here's mine










Only Joking.... I WISH !!!!

Funny enough I've been on ebay looking at bucket seats to do just what you have, thing is I need an xbox or ps3 first


----------



## -Kev-

VERY nice Lee :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

just normal tv sound (speakers built in)


----------



## -tom-

mine is on the way cant wait just spent 3 hours on black opps


----------



## -Kev-

so, two of these;

http://www.game.co.uk/Accessories/P...s/GAMEWare-High-Q-Hdmi-Cable/~r351841/?s=hdmi

and a HDMI switch (which game has'nt got on their site....)


----------



## robj20

Or save a small fortune and two of these

http://www.tvcables.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvcables/sharpview-1.5m-hdmi-cable.html

and one of these.

http://www.tvcables.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvcables/2-way-automatic-hdmi-switch.html


----------



## ADW

hmmmmm ive an idea dont think the parents would approve of it though..  

Very nice setups by the way :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

After 5 years, buying my PS3 from Japan 2 days after launch (£750) just to play GT 5..

Mine is on it's way...

I hope I wont be disappointed...


----------



## rob28

40" TV, 5.1 sound and a Logitech G25 supported on a WheelstandPro. Just sitting on the sofa though - no Recaro's or Cobra's. I think that might be pushing my luck a bit....

All I need now is GT5 - Roll on tomorrow.......


----------



## S-X-I

Seriously thinking about getting the Signature Edition for my birthday.

Does anyone know how many units it is limited to?


----------



## allan1888

-Kev- said:


> so, two of these;
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/Accessories/P...s/GAMEWare-High-Q-Hdmi-Cable/~r351841/?s=hdmi
> 
> and a HDMI switch (which game has'nt got on their site....)


you could also try

http://www.hdcable.co.uk/3d-hdmi-cable-platinum.html

i buy all my cables from there and they also sell switches too + the qualty is first class

still not sure if i want gt5 though, i might pick it up tomorrow if i have time and like the look of it


----------



## ishaaq

juuuus got it from tesco 00:00 on the dot hehe


----------



## byrnes

Just installed mine. Took long enough

Just blitzed a Zonda around the high speed ring. Nice!


----------



## Brazo

DubbedUP said:


> After 5 years, buying my PS3 from Japan 2 days after launch (£750) just to play GT 5..
> 
> Mine is on it's way...
> 
> I hope I wont be disappointed...


I suspect you will then!

not that its not ace, but thats some build up!!!


----------



## DubbedUP

Brazo said:


> I suspect you will then!
> 
> not that its not ace, but thats some build up!!!


:lol:

You might be right mate...


----------



## admg1

Just had a quick go in the go karts. They're a bit of a handfull when you slightly over do it.
You have to be very gentle with your steering inputs or they just spin out.


----------



## GlenStaff26

Popped home between meetings and it has arrived - phew. All installation done, having a quick go on arcade mode and thought I'd go for the Top Gear Test Track - but can't find it on the track lists. Does it require unlocking? I've only got the 'normal' edition of the game.

TIA

BTW it looks awesome!!


----------



## byrnes

GlenStaff26 said:


> Popped home between meetings and it has arrived - phew. All installation done, having a quick go on arcade mode and thought I'd go for the Top Gear Test Track - but can't find it on the track lists. Does it require unlocking? I've only got the 'normal' edition of the game.
> 
> TIA
> 
> BTW it looks awesome!!


The track unlocks at level 4. But I can't. Find the track in a 'time trial'


----------



## pooma

The missus had put her foot down and told me I'd have to wait until pay day, maybe even xmas for this. In by myself today and the urge was to strong so chopped in a couple of games at blockbuster who was selling it for 32.99 and had to splash a whole pound on top of the trade ins, if wifey has a problem with it I don't really care as I'll play this late into the night as it'll be pointless going to bed anyway 

On doing install now so just sitting twiddling my thumbs, should do some house work to sweeten up the mrs but can't be bothered.


----------



## lion_yo

Got mine midnight, haven't played it as yet properley. Hopefully when I finish colleage this evening I will get my hands on it.


----------



## Necroscope

Why bother getting it at midnight to then not stay up and play it all night?


----------



## apmaman

Installing it just now. Got the signature edition...


















The box it came in is in the same paint as the AMG SLS, hopefully its not full of orange peel and swirls, (megs 85 cleaned it up well though :lol


----------



## ADW

lol


----------



## big ben

sooooooooooooooooo

is it worth the wait? better than forza?

i havent got a PS3 (xbox 360 FTW) as there hasnt been 1 game i have been bothered about (MGS came close) until now... Hopefully you guys say its only ok and nothing that special :lol: but knowing this forum it will get bigged up to the high heavens :lol:


----------



## silverback

i think im going to rent it before i splash the cash to be honest.its one of those games where the fans of it are pretty hardcore so they usually score it higher,plus they have been waiting how many years for it to come out ? so there hardly going top say its not bad but its not a great leap from 4.

im interested to see how they sort the lobbys out online because prologue was an absolute farce online.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I bought this in currys today for £19.99 if you spend over £50 instore.
Mum got a toaster and kettle for Christmas.


----------



## Stallion

vxrmarc said:


> I bought this in currys today for £19.99 if you spend over £50 instore.
> Mum got a toaster and kettle for Christmas.


bargain :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

vxrmarc said:


> I bought this in currys today for £19.99 if you spend over £50 instore.
> Mum got a toaster and kettle for Christmas.


thoughts marc? just waiting for mine to install 
can't get mine to connect to the internet though


----------



## allan1888

I caved in and bought it today, So far I'm pretty underwhelmed, it's a great looking game no doubt but is it better than forza3, I would have to say they both look as good as each other. With gt5 having some car effects like the spoiler coming up on the r8 when you reach a certain speed. But other than that there is not much difference.I just finished installing the data because load times were very long. Just waiting to see if it's speeds up now I have installed .


----------



## silverback

just been told HMV are doing a deal where if you trade F1 you get GT5 for £5.i just dont think i want to lose F1 for GT5


----------



## silverback

allan1888 said:


> I caved in and bought it today, So far I'm pretty underwhelmed, it's a great looking game no doubt but is it better than forza3, I would have to say they both look as good as each other. With gt5 having some car effects like the spoiler coming up on the r8 when you reach a certain speed. But other than that there is not much difference.I just finished installing the data because load times were very long. Just waiting to see if it's speeds up now I have installed .


bit disappointed to read that to be honest.i was very impressed with the rain effects in f1 as i hadnt seen anything like that before.is there nothing like that in this ? a real stand out graphical moment ??just reading over at the avforums about a 138mb patch already :lol:

here is a list of a few worrying negatives quotes

"AI is as bad as ever(5 times now i have been in a race for the AI to smash into me causing me to be disqualified) "

"The graphics are not as good as some of the photos would lead you to be believe"

"AI is worse than GT5p i would say. It just seems to have no sense you are there and if the computer decides the car is going somewhere it will move to it regardless of whether you are there or not and barge you out teh way until you relent or end up spinning out."

"As regards weird things happening, I noticed that when I joined an online lobby earlier, which obviously had been set up with different "preferences" to my own, when I had finished online and went back to GT mode, all the settings from the online session had over written my own, such as ABS settings and things like showing the racing line."

"The ****pit view does not seem to be avaliable in every car, if they couldnt do it in this time with that amount of cars they should have trimmed down the amount of cars and made with all views avaliable. Even the first car you win/get given hasnt got the ****pit view."

"When you hit a car, or another car hits you, it sounds like someone just threw a mouldy tangerine into a empty bucket"

"Just tried to play a game of GT5 and it starts to load and then sticks on the Accessing Game Data screen with the cursor on the "OK" button which just flashes like mad. Cursor wont move. Been like that for five minutes.What on earth is going on with this game ??, this morning it was hanging up on the GT5 loading screen. "

"I can live easily with the sometimes poor graphics as teh handling and feel of the cars is great but for teh love of god do something about the AI or i think i will stick to doing time trials and online races."

"the whole interface is a bit confusing for me, have no idea what/where things are. And partying up with friends online could be a easier!"

"For me, it's almost as if they forgot about the online side until a few months back and tacked on something that, for some with mega connections might be functional/smooth, but offers nothing, other than the ability to race, rather than beat friends times, championships etc. "

"I moan about loading times because other games manage to find ways to reduce them. Installing the game does cut loading times down but they're still there and some are pretty daunting considering the size of the actual install."

"My game also crashes when I try to go in any Lobbys so I am giving up now, yes it is shocking considering online was a big part of the game."

"Just taken 2 minutes to load back to my GT Life screen after visiting the car dealer, this is rediculous! It's as if that 50 minute install has done absolutely nothing."

lots of moaning about the game freezing (between this and black ops on the ps3 also having the freezing issue i know which way i will be buying multi platform games from now on.360 FTW  )


----------



## allan1888

The thing with all the photos before launch, I would imagine that they were pre-rendered and not in game just like the time they used pgr4 photos and tried to pass them off as gt5 . But they got found out . The load times are not as bad after installation but are still longer than most . Have not tried the weather features yet and weather is not available on every circuit. The only feature I think is an improvement are the spoilers coming up on the r8 and cars like that but visually not much if any improvement over forza3 also I couldn't connect to the servers for a while


----------



## Matt.

Had mine 2 days now. Not even installed it.

Bought a new PS3 today, waiting for all the saved data from the other one.


----------



## Maggi200

pmsl I decided to play forza 3 today... how nice to have a game that works and has all the features available to all the cars!

Just slammed a skyline 350gt coupe on some bbs' and painted it orange... mmmm 

do that in gt5!


----------



## Skodaw

I've been waiting for this for over 3.5 years, is it worth the wait??? - time will tell, first impressions are good - load times are poor even after installation, bit samey with the licenses etc - and not that easy to find your way round.

To be honest, I think Forza3 was more enjoyable more quickly - we'll have to see how it pans out long term


----------



## Elliott19864

Is it me or is there not that many cars? No focus rs?

It is a good game though.


----------



## Maggi200

So is it the smae as all old gt titles? 1,000 cars. But 500 of them are different coloured skylines, scooby doos and evo;s?


----------



## -Kev-

CupraElliott said:


> Is it me or is there not that many cars? No focus rs?
> 
> It is a good game though.


noticed that - probably unlocked as the game progresses?..
only got it today myself but i think it's good so far (and I've had forza 3, and the other GT's)
I've never been one for lary paint or bodykits - most of the cars I had on forza 3 were sleepers


----------



## Maggi200

24 imprezza's 
41 skylines
and 23 evo's

What's the point? Surely just one of each gen would be enough, maybe not even that in the case of the evo where each is the same as the previous?!

And the gen 1 focus rs is in it... the current isn't! Forza has it. Loving this!


----------



## -Kev-

GT is made by the japanese, it's always going to have mostly jap cars, would be the same if it was made by a European country..


----------



## Maggi200

-Kev- said:


> GT is made by the japanese, it's always going to have mostly jap cars, would be the same if it was made by a European country..


I dunno, mr whatshisface is a car nut in general and the rest of the world looks pretty well represented. They obviosuly just missed that out

Or... they're gonna charge for it later  now they really are copying forza!


----------



## Ross

I am still in two minds about getting GT5,But I might get in next month to play during Christmas when I will be tearing my hair rout with boredom:lol:


----------



## allan1888

i think Forza 4 will be much better than gt5 just got to wait and see. i may trade my gt5 for nba jam .


----------



## robj20

I think its poor to be honest, menu load times take the ****, can see this getting sold on.


----------



## dan1985

robj20 said:


> I think its poor to be honest, menu load times take the ****, can see this getting sold on.


I am exactly the same.Definitely not worth the wait or the hype. You cant even sell performance parts once you have fitted them to a car.


----------



## robj20

And for such a game where are the brake upgrades. I prefer gt4.


----------



## TheQuail

I actually think it's a pretty decent game. The load times are actually stupid though :|


----------



## silverback

so let me get this straight,you install the game,an hour later there is an update to install,you then have to wait for loading screens anyway but they dont take as long ? **** me how long would the game take to load without the install ?? infact if the reports are true about it still being sluggish to load even after the "optional" install then its really not an option is it 

i know its only early but for a game thats been in the making 6 years its seriously lacking in some basics wouldnt you say.


----------



## Raceworx

silverback said:


> so let me get this straight,you install the game,an hour later there is an update to install,you then have to wait for loading screens anyway but they dont take as long ? **** me how long would the game take to load without the install ?? infact if the reports are true about it still being sluggish to load even after the "optional" install then its really not an option is it
> 
> i know its only early but for a game thats been in the making 6 years its seriously lacking in some basics wouldnt you say.


nope because like every GT game the more you put in the more you get out.. played it 5 hours solid last night.. looks stunning physics are amazing..

the AI are clever but as they level with you if your a good driver to start they get in your way but thats up to me to get round them.. the only bumps iv had were because i have hit them..

i can agree with the negatives in reviews about how long its taken but as a follow on from GT4 its amazing.. but if you want forza go play forza.. dont expect GT to be your cup of tea, its abit quicker to get into but with damage not unlocking till level 20 i can see allot of moaning to come..

also with regards to load times its only when your loading back to you GT home which updates your stats online as you come back, but as you can imagine the servers are rammed! all over menu to menue loads such as between races and you garage and back are nigh on instant..


----------



## silverback

Raceworx said:


> the AI are clever but as they level with you if your a good driver to start they get in your way but thats up to me to get round them.. the only bumps iv had were because i have hit them..


thats the mirror opposite to almost every review or forum post regarding "AI" i have come across.

"Thats not the problem its the fact that they are on rails and if you happen to slow down too early at a corner they will happily smash into you not like other games where they will either slow down or go around you. "



Raceworx said:


> also with regards to load times its only when your loading back to you GT home which updates your stats online as you come back, but as you can imagine the servers are rammed! all over menu to menue loads such as between races and you garage and back are nigh on instant..


a lot of people over at the avforums are saying 2 minutes wait time to return to the gt home :doublesho


----------



## robj20

I find the AI a bit pants to be honest many time iv overtaken someone and cut back in line to find they catch the back of my car and spin me, so thats race over.

Return to home takes ages i would say 2 mins is about right.


----------



## Rew

Got mine yesterday and seems OK. Got a little lime green Micra which sounds much better since fitting the sports exhaust .

I like the fact that a lot of the cars you get early on are not particular sparkling which has got me really pushing to get some decent motors. I think forza is the better driving game but so far am finding GT5 initially more additcitve.

I just need to understand how the hell to turn off the in game music when racing, not a fan of that kind of thing. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Raceworx

silverback said:


> thats the mirror opposite to almost every review or forum post regarding "AI" i have come across.
> 
> "Thats not the problem its the fact that they are on rails and if you happen to slow down too early at a corner they will happily smash into you not like other games where they will either slow down or go around you. "
> 
> a lot of people over at the avforums are saying 2 minutes wait time to return to the gt home :doublesho


well that would happen in real life if your in a race and you slam the brakes on way before you should someones going to sail into the back of you.. why is that guy braking so early is it purly to moan about getting hit or carnt he drive?

it depends iv had it where its taken 20 secs to get back to the main menu others id say a minuite at most, it is along time but its not 2minuits :lol:



> I find the AI a bit pants to be honest many time iv overtaken someone and cut back in line to find they catch the back of my car and spin me, so thats race over.


ill remember that next time i cut someone up on a road and hit the front of there car with the back of mine.. its not my fault i dont know how long my car is.. its the idiot following not swerving out of my way... :thumb:


----------



## Raceworx

Rew said:


> Got mine yesterday and seems OK. Got a little lime green Micra which sounds much better since fitting the sports exhaust .
> 
> I like the fact that a lot of the cars you get early on are not particular sparkling which has got me really pushing to get some decent motors. I think forza is the better driving game but so far am finding GT5 initially more additcitve.
> 
> I just need to understand how the hell to turn off the in game music when racing, not a fan of that kind of thing. Any suggestions anyone?


its in the options you need to turn ingame BMG down ..


----------



## lion_yo

Its a very good game, people are just expecting it to be a real life experience with real life type graphics etc.


----------



## Bero

robj20 said:


> I find the AI a bit pants to be honest many time iv overtaken someone and cut back in line to find they catch the back of my car and spin me, so thats race over.


I'd suggest you have not really overtaken if you hit them and therefore not the AIs fault. But it's easy done as the cars are longer than you think when using the front bumper camera.


----------



## robj20

Nope definitely gone past them good two car gap, then they smack into the back of me, happened a few times. Don't use bumper cam only behind view.


----------



## Raceworx

watch out as you level up the damage increases once your at about level 20+ the damage starts to get more and more and the cars stop working :-



> So I won this really expensive buick impala '62 and took it for a test drive in practice mode and crashed it up hella good not thinking a thing about it...now apparently in GT Auto it costs something like 372,000credits to repair the chassis rigidity!!! How the hell was I supposed to know practice mode carried the damage over!!!!!!!!!!! This is almost game breaking...I either fork out the cash or drive around a broken car I worked waaaaay too hard for.





> That would make sense why my Civic can't drive past 65mph in 3rd gear possibly? And why I am reading other people having issues starting of the line? There must be somewhere in the game that hows how badly the car is damaged???


i noticed after i got to level 5 that my S15 started to show some creases.. its currently at 20,000 credits to repair but it drives alright so ill wait..


----------



## Deano

this only got a 8.5/10 on IGN. is it that bad? I mean its a good score still but after all that time you'd expect to be blown away!


----------



## johninspain

Does anyone know if this gives you the option of changeing the language ?


----------



## robj20

Deano said:


> this only got a 8.5/10 on IGN. is it that bad? I mean its a good score still but after all that time you'd expect to be blown away!


IGN seem to "prefer" Xbox these days, they are not very accurate anymore, for instance GT5P got a higher score, and GT5 is better than that at least.


----------



## Raceworx

johninspain said:


> Does anyone know if this gives you the option of changeing the language ?


depends what to.. i had a few options when i first started the game carnt remember what they were though..

8.5/10  why did i buy this pile of ****


----------



## big ben

wont be buying a PS3 then...

Sounds like Forza is a better game all round to me, plus i love driving my corrado about :lol: the interior on forza is spot on, love all the mods and the online selling/buying to...

roll on forza 4 :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

I hear a new one isn't that far away and is more of an evilution with add ons for kinect. There certainly won't be mor development of 3 now that the ultimate pack is out


----------



## Matt.

Just put my disc in, it said it needed 8GB, that was fine, i pressed ok and it took me too home screen. Didnt take 40mins or whatever.

How can i find out to be sure its installed to the PS3?


----------



## Matt.

Turned it off then back on and it asked me again. I must of pressed no the first time.


----------



## who45

trial mountain has the loch ness monster in it apparantly lol - 1 min 15 secs into the vid


----------



## silverback

mattastra said:


> Turned it off then back on and it asked me again. I must of pressed no the first time.


:lol:either that or you haver the worlds quickest hard drive.


----------



## robsonj

Well I got my copy in the post ,put the disc in and....... Nothing ,the lasers decided to pack in ,the ultimate in frustration!!!


----------



## silverback

robsonj said:


> Well I got my copy in the post ,put the disc in and....... Nothing ,the lasers decided to pack in ,the ultimate in frustration!!!


i had the same thing happen to me when i ordered resistance 2 on import.the ultimate in  literally the laser died the day before it hit my letterbox.i feel for you mate,is it still in warranty ?


----------



## S-X-I

My copy arrived today!

Not opened it yet but I've got a free night tomorrow so straight in from work and that will be me for the rest of the night!


----------



## Leodhasach

who45 said:


> trial mountain has the loch ness monster in it apparantly lol - 1 min 15 secs into the vid
> 
> YouTube - Gran Turismo 5: 'Nessie' - Hidden Monster Revealed!


:lol:

My copy hasn't arrived yet


----------



## apmaman

Good game.

When I first put it in the loading times were terrible and would stick every now and again when changing from tuning store to home etc. I was very disappointed, almost to the point of angry. Waiting for this game for so long and it turning out to be naff, BUT 

I turned it on today and the loading is much faster, HDD probably needed time to sort everything it just installed. The huge install took 15mins on my PS3, but I have an upgraded HDD.
Well worth the wait, however I do have some niggles. Graphics on the reflection of cars is poor and the game is still quite rough, as though it has been rushed through, ironically. Maybe this was meant for the PS4 after all? 
It's small things, like the buildings not looking good. The Top Gear Test Track for one, the mini-map has a grey outline around the course, when the course bends the grey outline is full of jagged edges. 
Not being able to change the wheels on the standard cars, and hardly any of the cars are in the dealer show room, you have to win them or wait for them to appear in the used car section. 
No brake tuning option? WTF? So my 600bhp porker just stops with standard road brakes yeah? Hmmm....

Although these are small niggles. The rest of the game is superb! NASCAR racing school is a tough cookie to get gold in. 0.3 seconds between Gold and Bronze.


----------



## robj20

The long loading is due to the online servers even in offline games the servers are accessed. Sony has released a statement to this effect. Disconnect from the network and loading times are fast.

There is an option in, well options that shows you how much data is installed should be over 6000MB.


----------



## robsonj

silverback said:


> i had the same thing happen to me when i ordered resistance 2 on import.the ultimate in  literally the laser died the day before it hit my letterbox.i feel for you mate,is it still in warranty ?


Well I reckon it'll be 2 years old this Christmas,how long a warranty do you get?


----------



## allan1888

1 year warranty on ps3 unless you take out an extended warranty


----------



## big ben

so playstations still having laser problems.... god knows how many PS1's i had from that :lol:


----------



## Rew

Starting to get to like this. I am not saying its a better game than Forza 3, but this thing seems to be so addictive. Guess its because GT5 has a lot of crap cars as well as good so you have to slowly work your way up to something decent.

Just won this premium Civic


----------



## -Kev-

cool, how do you win it?


----------



## mlgt

Whats the lowdown on a decent car to start with? Currently at work and I know it GT5 was delivered in the mail this morning.

Shame I have a meeting till 6pm tonight so wont be able to get home till 8pm 

Stilll its FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Rew

now you asking. Did it on that B Spec racing. It is one of the first ones you can do, a level one competition.


----------



## -Kev-

mlgt said:


> Whats the lowdown on a decent car to start with? Currently at work and I know it GT5 was delivered in the mail this morning.
> 
> Shame I have a meeting till 6pm tonight so wont be able to get home till 8pm
> 
> Stilll its FRIDAY!!!!!


started with a civic type r myself - same shape as the black on above


----------



## Fatman Soldier

I started with a Swift. And then decided to have a blast with the R10 stealth i got for pre ordering.  

After going round my mates the other night and playing GT5 with a his Logitech G25 steering wheel, decided im going to get me a Logitech G27 steering wheel soon and make me a seat and frame for it out of some old aluminion shelfing i got and an old bucket seat from a mate. The game feels totaly diffrent and and you can definatly drive the go karts a load quicker and better. 

Also i noticed the load times last night were a lot quicker for me i had to wait 30 secs maximum. 

All the best Andy.


----------



## Hotwheels

*Racing Puma*

Is their a Racing Puma in this game cheers.


----------



## -Kev-

not as far as im aware, you would'nt buy a game based on it having one car you like though :lol:


----------



## silverback

im gonna be trading my black ops in tomorrow for GT5.anyone aware of a good trade in place where i wont get my pants pulled down ??


----------



## paddymk5

do u unlock more cars in gt5 or is that all tahs in it?


----------



## -Kev-

paddymk5 said:


> do u unlock more cars in gt5 or is that all tahs in it?


you have to unlock / win them, theres 1000 + in total iirc


----------



## Elliott19864

So there should be a bugatti veyron? Focus rs?


----------



## paddymk5

anyone no about r32 mk4?

my bro was wantin to no


----------



## -Kev-

theres a list of cars in this thread iirc. mk1 focus RS is on there iirc


----------



## Rew

Did someone say Focus RS


----------



## buckas

Rew said:


> Did someone say Focus RS


you'd think they'd use a decent res TGA for the number plate!


----------



## robj20

That a standard car looks rubbish.

This is my current car,



















Spent ages just taking pics of cars, shame you cant wax them.


----------



## Matt.

Taking pictures of the cars? How do you do that then?


----------



## robj20

Photo mode, can set the aperture and shutter, can waste loads of time messing about. Make some great looking wallpaper for your ps3.


----------



## paddymk5

how do u upload ur pics on here from gt5?


----------



## robj20

Once you have the pics in GT5 you press triangle and choose copy to xmb folder, then copy them from there to your pc.


----------



## paddymk5

cheers mate...


----------



## pooma

silverback said:


> im gonna be trading my black ops in tomorrow for GT5.anyone aware of a good trade in place where i wont get my pants pulled down ??


I took F1 to blockbuster and they gave 25 notes for it, I also had a voucher to have GT5 for 32.99, chucked in a couple of dust collectors as further trade ins and had to pull a quid out of my pocket, best quid I've ever spent (well apart from the pound I spent today on tomorrow nights winning lotto ticket:thumb


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

cough cough 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2494923#post2494923


----------



## Dizzle77

Been tempted to pick this up. What is the driving style like? Is it more arcade style like Need for Speed? or more simulation style like Grid? 

I love Grid, so hoping GT5 is similar


----------



## Brazo

Dizzle77 said:


> Been tempted to pick this up. What is the driving style like? Is it more arcade style like Need for Speed? or more simulation style like Grid?
> 
> I love Grid, so hoping GT5 is similar


Woah, hang on there dude

Grid was an arcade racer through and through, indeed so much so it made other arcade racers look like simulaters.

GT5's handling has been proclaimed as one of its better points although a wheel is needed to truly appreciate it!

Only simulaters on current gen consoles are forza on xbox and GT5 on Ps3 and maybe Ferrari challenge on PS3.


----------



## Dizzle77

Brazo said:


> Woah, hang on there dude
> 
> Grid was an arcade racer through and through, indeed so much so it made other arcade racers look like simulaters.
> 
> GT5's handling has been proclaimed as one of its better points although a wheel is needed to truly appreciate it!
> 
> Only simulaters on current gen consoles are forza on xbox and GT5 on Ps3 and maybe Ferrari challenge on PS3.


Ahhhh I always thought Grid was more simulator. I've only really played NFS and another race (cant remember the name) on PS3, but Grid definately felt more realistic than both of them.

Back in the days when I used to play games on a PC, My favourites driving games were Colin macrae and TOCA. I thought Grid was more aligned with TOCA

I think I need to check out GT5 then.


----------



## who45

i never got on with grid, but got on great with shift, and hot pursuit - i struggle with some aspects of gt5, but im presuming my extra struggles on some games are comming from a lack of a steering wheel to allow more precise movement


----------



## Guest

Just turned mine on today and there's another 133mb update to be downloaded and installed.

Going to spend all day trying to open the Top Gear track as its snowing heavy here in Guernsey :driver:


----------



## Elliott19864

The game does get better the better cars you get. Definetly a step up since the last proper gt on every car you used to just get understeer now you have oversteer understeer over correct and you spin etc.

Yet to encounter any rain yet?


----------



## Dizzle77

Can anyone recommend a good, but not too expensive, steering wheel for use with PS3 please?

Up to around £50 mark.....


----------



## who45

alot of people are very quick to say it wasnt worth 4 years wait ive noticed on various forums, slating the handling in comparison to real life, yet these idiots have just played arcade mode for an hour rather than explore the game properly - why do these people not realise you have to work your way from the bottom up and it certainly does get better.

altho im finding some of it frustrating - well mainly the top gear camper van (still unable to get proper control and get above bronze),i get bumped off the track - i notice if i hit someone im disqualified but the computer opponents hit me they simply dont - not sporting of the game at all


----------



## apmaman

The VW van race is a pig!


----------



## Ross

It sounds like the kinda of game that need to be picked away at,I have had every GT game and loved them all so I am very tempted to go into Tesco's and buy this today:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Does a normal HDMI cable IE the one that connects my Bluray player to my TV will that work fine with the PS3?


----------



## Matt.

Yes Ross normal HDMI


----------



## Ross

Thanks Matt I just asked in case Sony had pulled a fast one with the PS3 needing a different HDMI.
I am pretty sure I am going to get GT5 this afternoon and hook it up to my 32 inch Toshiba LCD TV:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

i think you'll like it Ross;






:thumb:


----------



## robj20

Im liking it more and more as i progress, cant do the topgear camper bit though or the nascar.


----------



## Elliott19864

NASCAR is hard! Lotus Elise is a handful too.


----------



## adlem

robj20 said:


> Im liking it more and more as i progress, cant do the topgear camper bit though or the nascar.


I'm the same as you - definately a grower! Nascar isn't the best  Top gear camper van i found rather easy - 2 attempts and done :thumb:


----------



## rr dave

Manage the Nascar no bother but STILL can't do the VW.
Loved the karting. 

Anyone played 2p? Me and mate were playing this last night and we found very short bits of lag on whoever was the trailing car.


----------



## Ducky

Is anyone playing this in SD definition and finding the smaller text on the menus hard to read? 

Have been holding off upgrading my 8 yr old 42" Panny Plasma, but in light of not being able to see it properly, I may speed up the purchase of a new tv if it makes it easier to see everything.


----------



## dr-x

I found the same when I was playing COD 4 could not read any of the text bought HD tv and never looked back, difference is increadible the first time you see it, I thought there was as much difference between PS2 / PS3 and SD / HD, Only question now is 2D/3D tbh I think i'd have to go for 3d just too see how good these games are, GT5, Black Ops, Motorstorm are 3d


----------



## Ducky

Thanks for that dr-x, confirms my thoughts that it's because I'm watching it in SD. 

Have got my eye on a new Panny (always stick with them personally) the TX-P50VT20B, just need to talk myself into it!


----------



## Elliott19864

Just raced against a veyron in the supercar festival, damn there fast!


----------



## vickky453

loving this game, only things that annoy me are the stupid races. why would anyone want to race vw camper vans and yaris'!


----------



## Brazo

I got a friend in to do the bus race for me, he blitzed Gold quite easily and also went far better than the gold time on one of the AMG 'ring' events. 

/cheat


----------



## adlem

I'm currently stuck on ic-10 - can't get any higher than 3rd with the old supercars


----------



## Matt.

Brazo said:


> I got a friend in to do the bus race for me, he blitzed Gold quite easily and also went far better than the gold time on one of the AMG 'ring' events.
> 
> /cheat


Can your freind do it for me


----------



## Elliott19864

vickky453 said:


> loving this game, only things that annoy me are the stupid races. why would anyone want to race vw camper vans and lupos!


Did you not get the lupo race car? It's a great race around the ring.


----------



## Brazo

mattastra said:


> Can your freind do it for me


I did suggest to him he should offer his services for cash


----------



## dan123elvin

I seriously want this game!!! Think i'll have to wait until January


----------



## apmaman

IC-10 is hard. I was in 1st till the last corner but the stupid car under steered too much and i hit the wall, slowing me down enough for the porker to get passed! ARGH!!


----------



## vickky453

CupraElliott said:


> Did you not get the lupo race car? It's a great race around the ring.


I meant to put yaris, sorry! I did the lupo race in the lupo I won, and it was awesome. really fast little car!


----------



## Elliott19864

I am absolutely loving this now as it progress'.

Just bought a z06 and a Gallardo, amazing sound, the down shifts! Bouncing off the limiter, love it!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Didn't like the game to start with but the more I've worked away at it the more I love it!


----------



## rr dave

We need the game save file with top gear track open uploaded so we can all download it and play!

Finally its done! The track is unlocked!

My tips would be follow the driving line with a quick tap on the brakes when required and draft the guy in front until you get past.


----------



## Ross

Well I got GT5 yesterday and my initial impressions are good.
It only took 10 or so mins to update the PS3 and install the game.
I think the graphics are very good as are the details on the cars,love the different sounds especially the Fezzas:argie:
I am really impressed how every car feels different with some of the high powered RWD cars being a right handful:lol:
I managed to get to the 4th licence yesterday after wiping away some of my Gran Turismo cobwebs because I have not played GT for awhile but I got right into it no problem,The load times are bearable.
Overall I think its a really good game but there are a few things that let it down one being when you win a car it goes to t hat car delivery truck but the older GT'S it just went to you garage so I feel its an unnecessary annoyance,On the licences the overtaking ones if one of the AI cars its into you that you disqualified that really annoyed me yesterday:lol:


----------



## Ross

apmaman said:


> IC-10 is hard. I was in 1st till the last corner but the stupid car under steered too much and i hit the wall, slowing me down enough for the porker to get passed! ARGH!!


Was the the one with the Ferrari 512 IIRC?I found that to be a git too because the 512 was a twitchy bugga:lol:


----------



## Elliott19864

Anyone tryed the grand tour on the special events? It's amazing! Just drove a f430 Scuderia in white, sounded immense! Currently saving for one now, you get slot of credits in the special events but you can only get payed once for them.


----------



## adlem

apmaman said:


> IC-10 is hard. I was in 1st till the last corner but the stupid car under steered too much and i hit the wall, slowing me down enough for the porker to get passed! ARGH!!


Same as, gave up last night. Very nearly did it - just coming up to the final corner, went to slide up the inside of the final car into 1st and her turned into me - disqualified :wall:


----------



## Ross

I managed to get silver on the Top gear Campervan race but very annoyed because I was just 0.082 seconds from gold:wall::lol:


----------



## Guest

Yay! just opened the Top Gear Track finally by getting gold in the camper bus :thumb:

And as I was feeling particularily speedy today I had another crack at International A 10 - and cracked that 2nd attempt! I think the Red Bull I drank while washing my car may have helped a bit :doublesho


----------



## vickky453

I still havent got the test track 

Just been doing the gran turismo world championship, how stupid are the other drivers???? Doing 195mph on the 'ring and theyre bloody PIT manouvering me!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan123elvin

I want this so bad!!


----------



## Ross

CupraElliott said:


> Anyone tryed the grand tour on the special events? It's amazing! Just drove a f430 Scuderia in white, sounded immense! Currently saving for one now, you get slot of credits in the special events but you can only get payed once for them.


I have just done that and the 430 was superb:thumb:


----------



## Nozza

I'm still stuck on the Top Gear track, second is all I can seem to get, I will persevere with it, it's a great game though!


----------



## Rew

I got gold on the camper van one but I cannot for the life of me sort out the Lotus Elise challenge on that track. As soon as you turn with any power it oversteers.


----------



## pooma

Yep, that little lotus is like a pig on skates


----------



## Elliott19864

Right handful! Wait till you drive a muircelago!


----------



## robj20

Im currently driving an RX8 fully tuned, so thats good fun, hard work getting used to a wheel from the pad though.


----------



## Elliott19864

I would love a wheel but my tv is mounted on my wall in front of my bed so I don't think there's anyway around that? Would be slot better with a wheel.


----------



## TheQuail

CupraElliott said:


> I would love a wheel but my tv is mounted on my wall in front of my bed so I don't think there's anyway around that? Would be slot better with a wheel.


I was just about to say this!

I'd love a wheel but my TV set-up it the same as yours.


----------



## robj20

I have a wheel you just sit on your lap, i sit in bed with mine and its perfect. Logitech Driving Force Wireless, only £25 from Maplins as well.


----------



## Elliott19864

What about the pedals?


----------



## Clark @ PB

It's official - I'm now addicted to this game. I said to myself around 10pm last night "just one more race" and I was still playing it at 1am this morning! :lol:

Bought it on Friday night and I'm up to level 11 now which is quite good going I think


----------



## donnyboy

How about this bad boy - Thrustmaster Ferrari GT F430 Wireless ****pit for PS3: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## Defined Reflections

Clark @ PB said:


> It's official - I'm now addicted to this game. I said to myself around 10pm last night "just one more race" and I was still playing it at 1am this morning! :lol:
> 
> Bought it on Friday night and I'm up to level 11 now which is quite good going I think


Me to, i was on untill 3am on sunday :doublesho


----------



## Defined Reflections

pooma said:


> Yep, that little lotus is like a pig on skates


Turn the traction control up full and the abs, it helps a lot:thumb:


----------



## robj20

CupraElliott said:


> What about the pedals?


No pedals you use a two paddles behind the wheel, works very well.


----------



## Ross

Clark @ PB said:


> It's official - I'm now addicted to this game. I said to myself around 10pm last night "just one more race" and I was still playing it at 1am this morning! :lol:
> 
> Bought it on Friday night and I'm up to level 11 now which is quite good going I think


Ha that happened to me last night too:lol:I got in on Saturday and I am up to level 16


----------



## Brabus Doc

Don't know if anyone has said anything about these but google PS3 HKS controllers :doublesho

These things look awesome :thumb:


----------



## Ross

http://www.playstationleague.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7688&start=0


----------



## Ducky

I've just started playing GT5 but notice there doesn't seem to be any brake tuning options (bigger discs/calipers). I swear these were available in the original GT1....has this tuning option been left out? 

***Turns out this will be added later on in a patch - sweet!***


----------



## Clark @ PB

Just bought myself a steering wheel,waiting for the fiancé to go to bed so I can try it out :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Which did you get Clark?


----------



## Clark @ PB

This one: http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...002451&langId=-1&searchTerms=DRIVING+FORCE+GT

What's even better,I had £50 worth of Argos vouchers in my wallet I'd forgotten about!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Well after hours of plugging and unplugging,double checking cables etc I've decided I've got a defective wheel,all the functions worked (pedals,buttons etc) except the damn steering! Doesn't seem to calibrate properly on start up. 

So it's back to Argos I go to get another one!


----------



## byrnes

Clark @ PB said:


> Well after hours of plugging and unplugging,double checking cables etc I've decided I've got a defective wheel,all the functions worked (pedals,buttons etc) except the damn steering! Doesn't seem to calibrate properly on start up.
> 
> So it's back to Argos I go to get another one!


I had a logitech DF GT. Everything worked except the wheel. Then I realised i left the power supply in the box :lol:
The centre of the wheel lit up and wheel spun round once plugged in.
Couldnt get on with the wheel so sold it


----------



## ADW

f


Ducky said:


> I've just started playing GT5 but notice there doesn't seem to be any brake tuning options (bigger discs/calipers). I swear these were available in the original GT1....has this tuning option been left out?
> 
> ***Turns out this will be added later on in a patch - sweet!***


i noticed that too. however you can adjust the brake balance in car setup. i found if you notch both up it helps braking


----------



## Clark @ PB

It spins round and the light flashes at first but when it comes to steering the car theres nothing!


----------



## Brazo

Clark I bought that wheel and its immense, really transforms the experience.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Brazo said:


> Clark I bought that wheel and its immense, really transforms the experience.


Well I've got my replacement from Argos this morning so hopefully this one bloody works! :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Brazo said:


> Clark I bought that wheel and its immense, really transforms the experience.


Are you just sitting it on your lap, or have you got a stand for it?


----------



## donnyboy

Anyone seen/tried this one - http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...=-1&catalogId=1500002451&productId=1500790059

This looks like good solution too - Powerplay Red Supido Hyper Drive Portable Racing Seat (GameCube/PC/PS2/PS3/Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

This might be worth a read - http://www.ps3trophies.org/forum/ge...9211-ps3-steering-wheel-comparison-guide.html


----------



## Elliott19864

Has anyone received there code to unlock the cars from where you bought it from? Hmv said they would be sending them out on the week of release.


----------



## Guest

CupraElliott said:


> Has anyone received there code to unlock the cars from where you bought it from? Hmv said they would be sending them out on the week of release.


I got some sent to me from Amazon - some Mazda and a McLaren F1 :thumb:

I've yet to install them as I dont have a PS3 login.


----------



## Leodhasach

Amazon seem to have lost my copy...


----------



## IanG

CupraElliott said:


> Has anyone received there code to unlock the cars from where you bought it from? Hmv said they would be sending them out on the week of release.


I got mine from HMV last Wednesday sent via email

Have you checked your spam/junk folder?


----------



## Elliott19864

Yeah, I think I will e-mail them. That's the reason I went with them, r8 race car sounded better than what other people were offering.


----------



## Chris CPT

I think another rule to add would be that those guidance lines that tell you when to brake etc shouldn't be allowed either. Takes some of the skill out of it! :driver:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Chris CPT said:


> I think another rule to add would be that those guidance lines that tell you when to brake etc shouldn't be allowed either. Takes some of the skill out of it! :driver:


True,but you can disable them if you want to


----------



## Rew

Guys,

Not sure if this is a repost but the link below gives instructions on how to get a free premium classic Jaguar and a race suit to be used in game. All you need is a facebook account. Though it does not appear to work, if you persist and read through some of the responses for some pointers, it does actually work.

Got mine last night and the car is a bit nice. If I was not at work, I would post some pics up. Worth the effort.

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=135391


----------



## mainsy

Clark @ PB said:


> This one: http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...002451&langId=-1&searchTerms=DRIVING+FORCE+GT
> 
> What's even better,I had £50 worth of Argos vouchers in my wallet I'd forgotten about!


got one of these today too :thumb:

First impressions are its hard as hell to begin with but I must be getting better with it as I placed 2nd on the top gear track in the vw's when previously I couldn't even finish the race.


----------



## Posambique

I can´t wait until christmas before getting my GT5 :wall:


----------



## RSAsh

ive done soo many races on the game and saved up like 300kCr waiting for the Focus RS, RS200 or Escort Cosworth Rally car to come up in the used car dealer, but none of them did and an Evo 7 RS came up, so i brought that fully did it up using all my Cr, then guess what appears after the first race i do in my Evo..... yep RS200............... GAY

Still waiting for them to come back up, ive got about 300kCr again now.... just doin short races over and over again so i can check the dealer quicker lol


----------



## mk2glenn

Posambique said:


> I can´t wait until christmas before getting my GT5 :wall:


Same here but it should be worth it :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

mainsy said:


> got one of these today too :thumb:
> 
> First impressions are its hard as hell to begin with but I must be getting better with it as I placed 2nd on the top gear track in the vw's when previously I couldn't even finish the race.


I didn't like it to begin with but you get used to it quite quickly and now I live it. Need a proper racing seat/stand now though!


----------



## mainsy

Clark @ PB said:


> Need a proper racing seat/stand now though!


Agreed.

I have the wheel clamped to swmbo's Next catalogue on top of a big cushion. Works pretty well actually but a race seat would make it spot on.


----------



## Rew

Still waiting for the Escort. Got the RS200 and Focus. I did get my classic mini so well happy.:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Have a look at this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pre-Order-GT-...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN&hash=item1e5fa6e470


----------



## Elliott19864

Love the pictures you can take with this.










My 700bhp supercharged ZO6.


----------



## Ross

Looks good mate I have the light blue one running 830 BHP:thumb:


----------



## dr-x

Need to buy me a new Car was thinking about the Lambo anyone using one??

How about the car sharing? Has anyone Shared one of their friends car's


----------



## admg1

I found this rather amusing over on the gtplanet forum. 
5 years in the making and they've modelled the cars on 1/18th scale Autoart cars, even including the posi head screw :lol:

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=136708


----------



## Posambique

mainsy said:


> got one of these today too :thumb:
> 
> First impressions are its hard as hell to begin with but I must be getting better with it as I placed 2nd on the top gear track in the vw's when previously I couldn't even finish the race.


I tried a demo version on a game expo:
Nürburgring and some supercar and it was impossible to drive.
I tried it only 3 min or so, but decided that I want to master this game someday :lol:


----------



## Ross

I find you need to keep at it even if you keep failing say the Top Gear special challenge just keep pushing and you will get better.


----------



## Posambique

Yep! That´s the whole point of the game, isn´t it?


----------



## vickky453




----------



## Ross

I won the Veryon tonight:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

Me too Ross


----------



## Elliott19864

No interior view though


----------



## ishaaq

what race do you win the veyron on?


----------



## Elliott19864

Gran turismo world championship.

Also got a colt rally car, the final credits and a few trophies.

I can't see it lasting long gameplay wise, I only have expert and extreme series to do. Are there going to be more races added?


----------



## vickky453

CupraElliott said:


> Gran turismo world championship.
> 
> Also got a colt rally car, the final credits and a few trophies.
> 
> I can't see it lasting long gameplay wise, I only have expert and extreme series to do. Are there going to be more races added?


theres still the endurance races.


----------



## ishaaq

Still cant find a pick up truck to do a race in amateur. other than that nearly completed expert aswell.


----------



## Defined Reflections

It will turn up in the used car section just keep checking


----------



## rich-hill

I'm a little confused by the delivery truck. I won 5 cars which were all in my truck. Whwn I selected them and got in them then changed car the ones I won weren't placed in my garage? Where have they gone? I didn't sell them?


----------



## Brazo

Are they in the std or premuim tabs in your garage?


----------



## rich-hill

All tabs in garage are showing all. Ah got ya I can see the tabs now and they are all in there. Still gettig use to the layout as I am a forza boy


----------



## Ross

Has anybody tried the AMG driving experience on level 18?I only tired a little bit but its proving to be a tricky one:lol:


----------



## who45

just read theres going to be another game patch due for this - allowing mechanical damage and the removal of the game saves copy protection - alot of people complained to sony that if they go to someone elses house they cant take there game save with them or if the machine goes pear shaped the game save data cant be backed up - wonder if we will now get 3 years of updates as its very clear the game still isnt finished lol


----------



## dan1985

Im hoping the updates will bring the game up to speed a bit and cut out most of the repetitive screens


----------



## admg1

ishaaq said:


> Still cant find a pick up truck to do a race in amateur. other than that nearly completed expert aswell.


Complete the I-A licence with bronze and you get given a Dodge pick up.
It saves you having to buy one then.


----------



## Ross

I managed to get silver in the AMG driving level 18 but I going to try again to get gold,all so finialy got gold in the Top gear one.still have sliver on the Elise one but I am so so close to getting gold and I got silver 2nd time around on the last one which for some reason is in that German squaddie carrier from WW2:lol:


----------



## jamest

Looks like they got some of the physics right in the game.


----------



## Brazo

^^Lol that video is quality pmsl!

That aside the actual driving physics are spot on, regarded even by the not so good reviews as the best driving simulater on any console.


----------



## who45

freaking excellent


----------



## Raceworx

Fire up Gran Turismo 5 and you’ll be prompted to download another new update, version 1.03, weighing in at 149MB in size. No information has yet been released about exactly what this update contains (though the official PlayStation blog hinted at incoming damage tweaks earlier today, thanks @hankolerd), and GT5’s online servers are currently offline until 11:00PM EST. I’ll update this post as soon as more solid information is made available.

UPDATE: The servers are back online and an in-game news notice has been posted, but it mentions nothing of exactly what changes v1.03 contains. However, as can be seen in the online “My Lounge” options for an online race, a new “Mechanical Damage” setting is available for the event with three settings, as described by the scrolling information bar on the bottom of the screen:

“None” – No mechanical damage. 
“Light” – Mechanical parts can be damaged, but will “automatically be repaired after a short time has passed.” 
“Heavy” – Mechanical damage will be more severe, and can only be repaired by making a pit stop. Damaged parts will be indicated with on-screen icons.


----------



## robj20

Im alright with PSN+ it will do the update over night for me.


----------



## Raceworx

mine took 10mins to download it so it wasnt a problem just putting up that theres a new addon.. for damage 

it only adds mechanical damage to online.. not GTmode..


----------



## J3FVW

I'm on level 17 and progressing nicely but I've temporarily abandoned the Jeff Gordon NASCAR school - it's infuriatingly difficult. Any tips???


----------



## admg1

Someones done a GT5 Topgear lap like they do on the show.






:thumb:


----------



## Ross

J3FVW said:


> I'm on level 17 and progressing nicely but I've temporarily abandoned the Jeff Gordon NASCAR school - it's infuriatingly difficult. Any tips???


Same here I have got silver on a few and a gold but there is one that I am so close to getting gold its so annoying:lol:


----------



## dew1911

admg1 said:


> Someones done a GT5 Topgear lap like they do on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Does he clip a cone at about 44 seconds?


----------



## rich-hill

J3FVW said:


> I'm on level 17 and progressing nicely but I've temporarily abandoned the Jeff Gordon NASCAR school - it's infuriatingly difficult. Any tips???


IM stumped on his second chaallenge i think it is, keep coming second. Seems i don't have quite enough room to make it into first. I manage to get into there slim stream and start catching, very annoying!!


----------



## Fatman Soldier

Its the merc challenges im having trouble on can get silver no probs on all of them just cant get bloody gold. I hve given up on it..

As for Jeff's school. Just keep at it. I got gold on them all. Took me a while and alot of swearing, but i did it.


----------



## johnsastra16v

does anyone know if they plan on introducing any other cars to the game via download?

imo there is alot of cars missing that should be on the game, and instead alot of cars that shouldnt be on

for example, why no new focus RS and just the ST?

why no vauxhall / Opel VXR/OPC range?


----------



## jamest

All down to licensing and the time it takes to make the cars. They had years and years to develop lots of cars but only did 200 the rest are ported over from other games.


----------



## johnsastra16v

so is it unlikely that new ones will be added?


----------



## jamest

johnsastra16v said:


> so is it unlikely that new ones will be added?


Not unlikely but will take time to actually make the models once/if a licensing deal is made with the manufacturer.

In GT4, there were no Porsches due to licensing but they got around that by using RUF.


----------



## Defined Reflections

There are astra and calibra touring cars


----------



## Daniel C

Loving the game so far! Id be up for trading cars if anyone is up for it. Ive got a few duplicates.

Ive got a RUF CTR2, Lambo Countach LP400, Ferrari California

Open to offers :lol:


----------



## apmaman

7:18.564 on the 'ring from a standing start in a Ferrari 458 Italia


----------



## Daniel C

http://www.gtplanet.net/gran-turismo-5s-social-network-comes-to-your-browser/

New online features look pretty good


----------



## Turkleton

Licenses and the NASCAR special events are so tedious to get golds on!
Can't complain when you won the console and game though 

Love the game so far, much better than forza, but I miss some of the customisation


----------



## Ross

How far have you got on GT5?I am up to extreme series on A Spec, Professional on B Spec.Have all the licences apart from the special which I just have the last one to get.
Finding the Historic racing car one a right git,trying it with the Countach fully tuned but even that is hard:lol:As to is the finial Kart one which I get really frustrated at.


----------



## Raceworx

use the camaro 69' car you can race modify it and will kick ass in the classic one.. 

so far im on a spec 23 bspec 17.. gona be a grind to 24 but then the endurance races open!


----------



## Ross

I will try the 69 Camaro:thumb:I cleared the finial rally with my Lancia Delta S4 monster only to win another one:lol:
I won the Zonda R and I am trying to win the Like the wind race which I am not far away from doing.


----------



## Brazo

Am so far behind you guys, a spec 14 and b spec 11!


----------



## Ross

It gets much better when you get past level 15:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Ross said:


> I will try the 69 Camaro:thumb:I cleared the finial rally with my Lancia Delta S4 monster only to win another one:lol:
> *I won the Zonda R and I am trying to win the Like the wind race *which I am not far away from doing.


Use full downforce and set the top speed to 259 (ish) MPH, worked for me. If you get gold on both events in the A spec you get a Minolta racing car that will clean up easily on the B spec Like the Wind events :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

I'm Level 17 now. I don't play B-Spec mode. Am I missing out?


----------



## Ross

Modmedia said:


> I'm Level 17 now. I don't play B-Spec mode. Am I missing out?


A little because you win some good cars like the Zonda R :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Veedub18 said:


> Use full downforce and set the top speed to 259 (ish) MPH, worked for me. If you get gold on both events in the A spec you get a Minolta racing car that will clean up easily on the B spec Like the Wind events :thumb:


I am going to try it again in a little while,Yip I had the Minolta on GT4 and that smoked everything:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Theres some great cars to win on bspec,i think i won the carbonfibre skyline on there


----------



## hallett

Well bought this yesterday because my dad said I could have his ps3  in another thread I said that forza drives better but this is really good but still think forza does drove the rear wheel drive cars better but that might be down to the rubbish controller, Logitech g25 and a proper racing seat with gear shift mount coming soon  but I really love, but am finding it difficult to get good cars to win the races in haha, and haven't even started the b spec ones yet! Very good game overall though


----------



## adlem

I never get the time to play 

Only on level 16 A-spec and level 4 B-spec


----------



## hallett

Also a quick question, do you unlock cars to buy in the dealerships as you progress through the game? Or can you only buy them from the used car dealership? Because there are only about 100 available new so if the other 900 are only available through the usedcar dealer and by luck of going there at the right time thats a bit dissapointing


----------



## Mini 360

I see your GT5 and raise you Forza 4. Out Autumn next year. :thumb:






And let the handbags fly!


----------



## vickky453

Mini 360 said:


> I see your GT5 and raise you Forza 4. Out Autumn next year. :thumb:
> 
> YouTube - Forza 4 VGA 10 Trailer
> 
> And let the handbags fly!


well done.

Anyway, Am I right in thinking there are dtm races somewhere in the game?? I saw the calibra DTM touring in used cars, but didint have enough to buy it


----------



## Defined Reflections

There is a touring car challenge in a spec


----------



## Defined Reflections

What is it with xbox owners? all of them are desperate to put GT5 down? and most havent even played it


----------



## Mini 360

Defined Reflections said:


> What is it with xbox owners? all of them are desperate to put GT5 down? and most havent even played it


And I dont even have a games console :lol:


----------



## vickky453

xbox owners are just bitter because they havent got a console that will last as long as one race.


----------



## silverback

Defined Reflections said:


> What is it with xbox owners? all of them are desperate to put GT5 down? and most havent even played it


its not like the ps3 owners are any better is it :lol: constructive criticism isnt putting it down,its just that the game still feels unfinished and with all the good will in the world this game needs more than just a "patch" to get it back to where it use to stand.infact i dont think a patch will get this game upto a 9/10 imo. if thats the best they could do in the time they have had then christ knows when you will see another GT game,and more than likely it wont be on the ps3 it will be the ps4.


----------



## Ross

I got the Like the wind done with the Zonda R:thumb:Has anybody done the German Touring car championship yet?I can't find a German Touring car for love or money:lol:


----------



## Raceworx

use the lexus IS-f racing concept.. you can get it new.. easy win


----------



## Ross

Raceworx said:


> use the lexus IS-f racing concept.. you can get it new.. easy win


When did Lexus become German?:lol:


----------



## Raceworx

duno dude but its eligable to race so i baught it rather than wait for ages looking at the used cars


----------



## Mini 360

Mini 360 said:


> And let the handbags fly!


Told you! :lol:


----------



## Modmedia

Cheers folks. I have just given my Level 0 B-Spec guy a big AMG I won he's a maniac and drifts majorly on every corner for the first 1-2 laps, very impressive; hasn't lost it yet haha!


----------



## Aero

Anyone want to play online just now? Check out the lounge and event DW Nurb at the Nurburgring/change time. Room number is 1472 6681 3630 4563 9060

I am NorthernAero


----------



## Brazo

Modmedia said:


> Cheers folks. I have just given my Level 0 B-Spec guy a big AMG I won he's a maniac and drifts majorly on every corner for the first 1-2 laps, very impressive; hasn't lost it yet haha!


I did that and got a huge repair bill lol!


----------



## Tim_2

Modmedia said:


> Cheers folks. I have just given my Level 0 B-Spec guy a big AMG I won he's a maniac and drifts majorly on every corner for the first 1-2 laps, very impressive; hasn't lost it yet haha!


I did that with a Murceilago, the crashes were spectacular. Was quite funny to watch him spin and then doughnut a turbo'd mx5 :lol: He does start to drive a bit better as he approaches level 6 onwards though.

Im finding it annoying how he struggles to win the races that I did in the car that I used. Is anybody else finding this?

Fantastic game that ive already spent too many hours on :doublesho


----------



## allan1888

Defined Reflections said:


> What is it with xbox owners? all of them are desperate to put GT5 down? and most havent even played it


It's not that it's a bad game far from it. It's very good but for the time it took to develop it should be better than it is. It's not any better than forza which also has it's flaws but they are both pretty even game wise although I think forza 4 will be the game GT5 should have and could have been.


----------



## Ross

I got the Lexus Touring car and its quite good,fast, handles well and it sounds like an old muscle car:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83

Anyone got any tips on what car will have a chance of winning the gran turismo all stars tournement? Scanned about but cant find any, Veyron and zonda r dont seem to stand a chance.


----------



## vickky453

i used my jag that I got for my birthday to win the all stars, but thats a full on le mans/ race car. 951bhp, 849kgs


----------



## Rew

vickky453 said:


> i used my jag that I got for my birthday to win the all stars, but thats a full on le mans/ race car. 951bhp, 849kgs


I have been doing some damage in a corvette, think its the C6 out of the new car showroom ( the best one out of the few available ). Race Modified with every performance part seems to work very well indeed.


----------



## rushy

Ross said:


> I got the Lexus Touring car and its quite good,fast, handles well and it sounds like an old muscle car:thumb:


That's an awesome car and one of my personal favorites.

The GT F1 car is a let down, really hard to control, even off the throttle and at 4.8 million credits it eats deep into your pocket, its just a pity you have to buy it for a champion ship or I'd off passed it by.


----------



## Elliott19864

Busy updating mine. Mechanical damage now available!


----------



## Brazo

For the All stars you need a proper racing car with down force. A lot of people use the Mazda Furai or the race modded corvette z06 or Zr1. You can also use the Zonda R but need to modify the gear train for max speed. This is all for A spec.

For B spec, bob struggles with the above and needs a full on racer.

Just about to buy the Peugeot race car


----------



## Ross

Brazo said:


> For the All stars you need a proper racing car with down force. A lot of people use the Mazda Furai or the race modded corvette z06 or Zr1. You can also use the Zonda R but need to modify the gear train for max speed. This is all for A spec.
> 
> For B spec, bob struggles with the above and needs a full on racer.
> 
> Just about to buy the *Peugeot race car*


You had better get some AA breakdown cover :lol:


----------



## Brazo

Ross said:


> You had better get some AA breakdown cover :lol:


LOl not on this one

Peugeot LM 908 HDI race car! 900 bhp!


----------



## Mini 360

Brazo said:


> LOl not on this one
> 
> Peugeot LM 908 HDI race car! 900 bhp!


You do know all three broke down at Le Mans this year yes? :lol:


----------



## rushy

The update is huge, but offers increased rewards until January so all you part time player can catch up.

The latest update to Gran Turismo 5, version 1.05, was made available just a few hours ago and weighs in at 608MB. Here's a quick, official summary of all the new changes, but users are discovering a few more new tweaks in our forums as well:

* Seasonal Events: [Seasonal Events] have been added to the [GT Mode] - [GT Life] screen. From here you can participate in official online events from the Polyphony Digital team. In these events, all participants are under the same regulations, and if you complete the event you will win rewards and experience. Compete on the leader boards with players around the world, in Time Trials and Drift Trials!
* Online Collector's Dealership: An [Online Collector's Dealership] has been added to the left and centre of the [GT Mode]-[GT Life] screen. In here you will find popular and rare cars. You might just come across that one car you've always been looking for, that you haven't been able to find in the [Used Car Dealership].
* Online Race Rewards and Experience: When you complete a race in the [Open Lobby] or [My Lounge], you will now gain rewards and experience points. Even if you are focused more on playing online, you'll still be able to gain rewards and levels that you need to progress in [GT Life].
* Driving Distance and Number of Wins in Online Races: The driving distance and the number of wins you achieve when you complete a race in [Open Lobby] or [My Lounge] will now affect your stats in [Profile] and the [Garage]. Here the results from your online play will cumulate within [GT Life].
* Improved Rewards: The rewards for winning races in both A-Spec and B-Spec in [GT Mode]-[GT Life] have been increased for a limited time only. (This applies until the end of January 2011.) This is a great chance for those who were previously having difficulties getting ahead in the game, due to a lack of funds for tuning and purchasing required cars.
* Race Information Display: It is now possible to set the [Race Info Display] in [Start]-[Quick Options]. (You can also set this in [Race Display] in [Options]).
* Save Data Backup: You can now copy and restore your save data. For details, please refer to the in-game [Manual].
* User BGM (Menu): From [Options]-[Hardware]-[Audio Settings], it is now possible to set the [User BGM] (Menu)]. (This can also be set from the [Music Library] within [GT Mode]).
* Car Name Change: The official name of "Red Bull X1″ has been changed to the "Red Bull X2010″.
* Integration with the Website: The main features within [GT Mode]-[Community] can now also be accessed through the "gran-turismo.com" official website.
* [Important Note:] We have made improvements to the [Log] within [GT Mode]- [Community] section, in order to make its operation more stable. Please note that the information that was contained here from before the update has been reset.

MORE UPDATES:

* The license test menus have been streamlined. After winning a bronze or silver trophy, for example, you have the option to immediately restart the test without having to sit through the animation sequence. (Thanks, Alex.)
* GT Academy USA has now been listed in the new Seasonal Events (I'm writing up a full post on this now).
* Mechanical damage has now been implemented in the game's "Practice Mode" - the first time the feature has been usable outside of the custom online events.

One interesting thing to note is that today, December 20th, was set to be the launch date of the US GT Academy. However, as of writing there is no mention of this in the latest update, though presumably it may appear in the new "Seasonal Events" later. Stay tuned for more, and thanks to all who sent this in so quickly!


----------



## adlem

Just turned my PS3 on to try and get a bit of time in as i struggle to get time to play and it needs this huge update - it's taking forever! Hope it's worth it


----------



## Lloyd71

vickky453 said:


> xbox owners are just bitter because they havent got a console that will last as long as one race.


I've got both, my PS3 broke about 6-7 months before my 360. :lol:


----------



## Miglior

Right guys, bit of advice. I'm at level a 22. Not done any b races. Are they worth doing??


----------



## who45

yes if you have money to buy some vehicles, rather than playing thr game and winning ive been purposely holding for bronze, replaying and holding for silver, and then replaying for the gold (holding for bronze and silver actually proves hard in its own way esp on the karting as i found golds easy to achieve & holding positions for max gain added more challenge to me) - that way getting 3x the money instead of 1 payout for a 1st position win, also the same for normal races where you get cash for places 1-6 - no point going straight for a win when there may be an extra 12k in credits before getting to positions 1-3 which then offer for example another 26k in credits. total of 38k available instead of going for a win with maybe 2 payments for 20k (eg getiing a bronze win then repaying for the gold)

im on level 14 still, but have approx 600,000 credits, with the special events having serious money to offer especially using the 3,2 1 win gameplay and im not even breathed on the pro levels let alone some of tha amatuer events, and ive only raced 1 b spec mode.

b spec is ok if you liked playing football manager many years ago,


----------



## adlem

JPC said:


> Right guys, bit of advice. I'm at level a 22. Not done any b races. Are they worth doing??


Yes, it's a bit frustrating to start with but there's a lot of credits and cars to be won in it :thumb:


----------



## Bero

who45 said:


> yes if you have money to buy some vehicles, rather than playing thr game and winning ive been purposely holding for bronze, replaying and holding for silver, and then replaying for the gold (holding for bronze and silver actually proves hard in its own way esp on the karting as i found golds easy to achieve & holding positions for max gain added more challenge to me) - that way getting 3x the money instead of 1 payout for a 1st position win, also the same for normal races where you get cash for places 1-6 - no point going straight for a win when there may be an extra 12k in credits before getting to positions 1-3 which then offer for example another 26k in credits. total of 38k available instead of going for a win with maybe 2 payments for 20k (eg getiing a bronze win then repaying for the gold)
> 
> im on level 14 still, but have approx 600,000 credits, with the special events having serious money to offer especially using the 3,2 1 win gameplay and im not even breathed on the pro levels let alone some of tha amatuer events, and ive only raced 1 b spec mode.
> 
> b spec is ok if you liked playing football manager many years ago,


What are you on about? :lol: In the specials if you get Gold you get the credits for all positions. i.e. if gold is 30k, sliver is 15k and bronze is 5k and you finish 1st you get a total of 30+15+5k=50k (unless you have finished 3rd or second before; then you get the 'improvment' credits). Doing it 3 times in different places means you spend 3 times longer to get the same number of credits.

As for the normal races you can reply them all so you are better finishing 1st 3 times and getting 30k each time to get 90k rather than finishing 3rd, 2nd and 1st to only get 50k. :thumb:


----------



## who45

from how ive been playing ive been winning gold and getting a set lets say 5k, yet if i play the bronze and the silver it gave me those monies seperatly in races that i wouldnt get in gold - ive won gold in a few races twice and not had any more monies tho for doing it again - maybe im thick eh - but then i only play it a couple of time a week for an hour or so, i never finishh 1st on a first go anyway - auto on a joypad hardly allows precise movements sometimes, playing it 3x longer doesnt worry me - just makes the game last longer for me too esp if i have come 3rd rather than take a bronze and move on


----------



## Bero

who45 said:


> from how ive been playing ive been winning gold and getting a set lets say 5k, yet if i play the bronze and the silver it gave me those monies seperatly in races that i wouldnt get in gold - ive won gold in a few races twice and not had any more monies tho for doing it again - maybe im thick eh - but then i only play it a couple of time a week for an hour or so, i never finishh 1st on a first go anyway - auto on a joypad hardly allows precise movements sometimes, playing it 3x longer doesnt worry me - just makes the game last longer for me too esp if i have come 3rd rather than take a bronze and move on


I'm by no means calling you thick.

In specials: -
You can only earn credits for each finishing position once, if you do well and get gold 1st time you earn the maximum (sum of all finishing place credits) if you progress from bronze then silver then gold the sum of credits will be the same as getting gold 1st time.

In 'normal' races: -
You get paid for the position you finish regardless if it's the 1st or 99th time you have completed that event.

I feel like i'm just getting into it but at level 20 there is not a lot of races left to complete.....not looking forward the the 24hr race!!


----------



## robj20

What is annoying me is im level 12 and im sick of racing yaris's and old cars i want fast cars and i dont want to unlock crap just race. I can see it wearing thin for me.


----------



## Bero

robj20 said:


> What is annoying me is im level 12 and im sick of racing yaris's and old cars i want fast cars and i dont want to unlock crap just race. I can see it wearing thin for me.


You should be able to have some decent cars by now? Think i bought a Ferrari 458 at level 12 which has done me rather well! I thought in GT5 you progressed too quick in comparrison to GTs past; i remember grinding out a few credits to upgrade my suziki Wagon-R and similar jap crap for a long time.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I've found the Veyron is pretty good in the All Stars Championship, mine is tuned to just under 1200bhp and I've got gold in the first 3 races so far. It's not overly great in corners but if you brake while turning in it seems to be ok, more of a point and squirt kind of car but it's bloody fast in the straights!


----------



## Bero

Clark @ PB said:


> I've found the Veyron is pretty good in the All Stars Championship, mine is tuned to just under 1200bhp and I've got gold in the first 3 races so far. It's not overly great in corners but if you brake while turning in it seems to be ok, more of a point and squirt kind of car but it's bloody fast in the straights!


I could not get on with the Veyron, mine's around 1200bhp with full lighten mods; i even went to EXTEREME suspension and geometry to try make it turn in rather then under steer into the scenery.....it only got marginally better.

720bhp Fer 458 is my 'break glass in emergency' car; so delicate, all the handling and stability of a AWD but with the benefits of RWD.

Anyway who's got a Red bull x2010 they will duplicate for me with the new back up feature?:wave: (joke)


----------



## pooma

robj20 said:


> What is annoying me is im level 12 and im sick of racing yaris's and old cars i want fast cars and i dont want to unlock crap just race. I can see it wearing thin for me.


Have you done the specials, they're a good way to boost money and experience, I found the go karts quite fun and dead twitchy.


----------



## Brazo

Guys I have found the best way to get cars is to play b spec. You can win some real crackers say hello to Pagani Zonda R and Ferrari F40 etc etc. Best thing is though you can earn credits whilst you do something else. My b spec driver 'bob' has already earnt me over 2 million credits this afternoon whilst I have been doing other things!


----------



## robj20

pooma said:


> Have you done the specials, they're a good way to boost money and experience, I found the go karts quite fun and dead twitchy.


Not enjoying any of the special events, dont like Nascar and hate the Topgear specials.


----------



## Brazo

Rob try the seasonal events, one million credits if you come first (or so i've read!)


----------



## robj20

I will have a look in a bit at these extras.


----------



## pooma

Bloody pap internet, been on for about 45 minutes downloading this update and still saying it's 200mins plus remaining, doesn't look like I'll be getting anywhere near GT5 tonight ARRGGGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## robj20

Switched mine on and it said update for GT5 installed.

Had a look at the specials and there more of the same boring races, i dont want to race Fiat 500s or cars with less than 97bhp. Think im selling mine and sticking with Forza.


----------



## Lloyd71

EDIT: Didn't realise there was a photo thread!


----------



## johnsastra16v

robj20 said:


> Switched mine on and it said update for GT5 installed.
> 
> Had a look at the specials and there more of the same boring races, i dont want to race Fiat 500s or cars with less than 97bhp. Think im selling mine and sticking with Forza.


so much money given though if you do the new special races.

i got silvers for all 5 or 6, and won over 1,000000,

helped me buy and tune my Enzo


----------



## adlem

Now up to level 18 A-spec and level 5 B-spec after it took 4.5 hours to download the last update. 

Just purchased a Ferrari 458 Italia, lightened and now running 677bhp - has helped me win a few races and the veyron  By the sounds of it i need to do these special seasonal races and get on the B-spec mode!


----------



## JC1

adlem said:


> Now up to level 18 A-spec and level 5 B-spec after it took 4.5 hours to download the last update.


4.5hrs:doublesho:doublesho, wots your connection speed it took a shade over 5 minutes on mine I am on virgin 50meg though:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

It only took about 30mins on my crappy aohell. 

Apparently you can win the allstars races with a 07 gtr. I used my tuned veyron and finished second overall, damn thing won't stay on the ground! Takes off on every bump, just doesn't have the downforce, annihilates everything in the straights though.


----------



## JC1

CupraElliott said:


> It only took about 30mins on my crappy aohell.
> 
> Apparently you can win the allstars races with a 07 gtr. I used my tuned veyron and finished second overall, damn thing won't stay on the ground! Takes off on every bump, just doesn't have the downforce, annihilates everything in the straights though.


Where are 'all stars' races?? Im only level 14 dont think i have seen them yet


----------



## Elliott19864

In the expert A spec races, level 19.


----------



## JC1

Cheers, better get me finger out then:thumb::thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88

Any tips on a good car to win the Gran turismo world championship? 

I have 400,000 to spend.


----------



## Tim_2

LiveWire88 said:


> Any tips on a good car to win the Gran turismo world championship?
> 
> I have 400,000 to spend.


I won the Roadster/mx5 race in b spec to win the Mazda Furai concept. The Furai easily wins the World championship, it handles like its on rails and is a rocket. I think i put some of the performance parts on it to make the advantage greater aswell! One of my favourite cars :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

Bit bored of it now,ive compleated B spec,and i only have the gt f1 race in A spec do finish that


----------



## adlem

LiveWire88 said:


> Any tips on a good car to win the Gran turismo world championship?
> 
> I have 400,000 to spend.


Buy a Ferrari 458 Italia - lighten and tune a bit and don't forget the sports soft tyres. I won easily with it :thumb:

I have no idea what my connection speed is - BT quite high spec broadband i think but it's rubbish!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

What's this I've heard about us getting 3 bonus cars on Xmas eve?


----------



## Ross

Defined Reflections said:


> *Bit bored of it now*,ive compleated B spec,and i only have the gt f1 race in A spec do finish that


Thats hows I am feeling about it now too.


----------



## pooma

^^^
Have you tried the TG test track challenge on here, kept me entertained for a few hours.
How about online, I haven't tried it but wondered if you have give it a go and if there is any extra entertainment there.


----------



## LiveWire88

To be honest, god knows what they were doing for 5 years making this game!! (mayby playing Call Of Duty) dont get me wrong it's not a bad game but 5 years to make, come on. 

I only had the game since Wednesday this week, and allready watched the ending credits this morning, I know there is a lot more to do but I kind of feel short changed by the whole experiance,


----------



## admg1

Clark @ PB said:


> What's this I've heard about us getting 3 bonus cars on Xmas eve?


From what i can understand its only Japan that are getting the 3 bonus cars, which i think is a bit of a joke really.


----------



## gargreen7

been installing this for about an hour now! just want to play


----------



## Ross

I downloaded it this morning which took at least 90 mins:wall:Its just installing its self ATM.


----------



## vickky453

Bloody hell, 90 mins!! My first update took 15 and the 2nd one 10 mins! Worth the wait


----------



## beanheadblue

I got this today my psn beanheadblue


----------



## mk2glenn

vickky453 said:


> Bloody hell, 90 mins!! My first update took 15 and the 2nd one 10 mins! Worth the wait


Well if you're starting the game now you have to download 5 updates


----------



## LiveWire88

Bit of a long shot, but would any one be kind enough to lend me a FGT (formula gran turismo F1 car) so I can complete the formula gran turismo championship? 

I cant save up 4mill to buy one, I will send it back as soon as I complete the championship, which I should be able to do the same day.

PSN; Livewire68


----------



## beanheadblue

LiveWire88 said:


> Bit of a long shot, but would any one be kind enough to lend me a FGT (formula gran turismo F1 car) so I can complete the formula gran turismo championship?
> 
> I cant save up 4mill to buy one, I will send it back as soon as I complete the championship, which I should be able to do the same day.
> 
> PSN; Livewire68


I think the only way I will get 4mil is by cheating  but if I did I would gift it to you


----------



## LiveWire88

Or by grinding round indy on "like the wind" race about 50 times!!! no thanks


----------



## Ross

Do you have the S4 rally car yet?


----------



## LiveWire88

Yeah I got the S4 rally car.


----------



## Ross

Have you done the Lobe professional rally yet?


----------



## LiveWire88

I have tried it a few times, but got pi**ed off, found it quite hard!!! 

Havent tried it since, I think if I put a fair few hours into it I would get the hang of it.

Just won the Jay Leno Tank car 29333cc:doublesho


----------



## Ross

LiveWire88 said:


> I have tried it a few times, but got pi**ed off, found it quite hard!!!
> 
> Havent tried it since, I think if I put a fair few hours into it I would get the hang of it.
> 
> Just won the Jay Leno Tank car 29333cc:doublesho


Put the traction control off makes it much easier,I found its pretty easy TBH the S4 spanked the other cars:thumb:That Tank car is just for show really,its an absolute pig.


----------



## LiveWire88

Yeah just drove the tank car!! POS....
I am just about to try the Loab challenge with the S4..

Edit, am I missing something here? It puts you in the C4 rally car to do the Loab challenge? I cant use the S4??


----------



## Ross

Sorry I meant the level 15 one IIRC with the tarmac,snow and gravel rally.


----------



## LiveWire88

Yeah on the normal rally one the S4 destroys everything, its just the Loab challenge that I am struggling with!!

And I need to borrow an F1 car, lol )


----------



## ant_s

Well after starting this boxing day i'm about level 23 A-spec, and haven't got that many races left to do, think just the pro and extreme ones, but like someone else said - why 5 years to make? lol, it seems asthough theres jsut too much guff in it, like the starting video thing, think thats abit stupid lol.

Can't really be bother to play B-spec, used to like GT4 were you could speed time up lol.

Haven't really played any of the challenges yet, do people prefer them to the races?

And LiveWire88, have you completed all the Seasonal challenges? theres a few million credits in those.


----------



## Ross

I have not played GT5 for a little while because I am waiting for the used F1 car to pop up and the fact that I am a little bored with it now.


----------



## admg1

Ross said:


> I have not played GT5 for a little while because I am waiting for the used F1 car to pop up and the fact that I am a little bored with it now.


Why dont you just buy the fgt in the online dealership. They is always one in there as well as a couple of other rare cars.

Also the best way to grind is to do the Indy race in the American Championship, you get about 115,000 credits and it takes about 4 mins to do.
The best car to use is a race modified Corvette ZR1.


----------



## LiveWire88

ant_s said:


> And LiveWire88, have you completed all the Seasonal challenges? theres a few million credits in those.


Not yet done any of the seasonal events, will have to give them a go...
I spotted a Toyota GT one race car in the used car showroom yesterday but It cost 3mill and I only had 2 mill at the time 

I realy want that car because im never going to do the le mans 24 hour race to win it, soim a bit gutted and hoping it shiws up again one day, I will have to keep 3 mill spare just in case!!! got 2.8 mill at the moment.


----------



## LiveWire88

admg1 said:


> Why dont you just buy the fgt in the online dealership. They is always one in there as well as a couple of other rare cars.
> 
> Also the best way to grind is to do the Indy race in the American Championship, you get about 115,000 credits and it takes about 4 mins to do.
> The best car to use is a race modified Corvette ZR1.


Buy any chance do you have a FGT I can borrow to do the FGT championship? I will do an engine rebuild, body overhall and oil change before I send it back?


----------



## Defined Reflections

Theres a few races that you can earn big money if you keep doing them over and over you can earn a few mill in a couple of hours


----------



## admg1

LiveWire88 said:


> Buy any chance do you have a FGT I can borrow to do the FGT championship? I will do an engine rebuild, body overhall and oil change before I send it back?


I don't at the moment, i'm grinding on Indy at the moment to get the 5 million needed to buy one. I'm only 3 million short :wall:


----------



## LiveWire88

Its a shame we cant go halves on one because I nearly got 3 mill.


----------



## Brazo

I can loan you an FGT on Monday. I have it already but its one car a day limit on sending and tomorows out!

That said there is something very satisfying to earning your own!


----------



## Griff..

Is b spec worth doing it's so boring


----------



## Griff..

Got it boxing day. Level 10 not had much playing time


----------



## Mixman

Griff.. said:


> Is b spec worth doing it's so boring


I must admit I'm not particularly keen on it


----------



## Brazo

I love b spec and am soon to hit level 30!

Actually no its boring but it wins me loads of cars and money whilst i'm doing something else, indeed I am watching TV, tapping away on my laptop and Bob is doing the Indy 500 for me!!!


----------



## Griff..

I don't understand it like racing manager:
do you need to tell him to overtake all the time or just leave him to it?


----------



## Griff..

Just waiting to get hold of a Logitech GT


----------



## dr-x

Griff.. said:


> I don't understand it like racing manager:
> do you need to tell him to overtake all the time or just leave him to it?


Stick your driver in a car loads quicker than everyone else and you can leave him to it, wins some good cars on B Spec Zonda R my fav :thumb:


----------



## LiveWire88

Brazo said:


> I can loan you an FGT on Monday. I have it already but its one car a day limit on sending and tomorows out!
> 
> That said there is something very satisfying to earning your own!


Hi that would be great I can send it back to you the next day, saying that I have heard the FGT championship is not that easy to win, but I will send it back to you anyway even if I cant win it in a day :thumb:

PSN: Livewire68


----------



## Brazo

Nah from tommorow you can keep it as long as you need it! Its fully tuned so you should find it quite easy, just use racing softs as everyone else uses racing hard!


----------



## Ross

B spec is worth doing,yes it might be boring but stick Bob in a hugely faster car than the others and just leave him to it:thumb:


----------



## Griff..

Did it last night, changed the suspension settings adjusted the spring rate and camber!
680bhp R34 GTR drift every corner
Just boing but stick it on when you need to do stuff, luke clean the back log of MF's 35 on the clothes horse!
Now need folding up and putting away.


----------



## Brazo

^^lol I hate folding m/f's

Livewire once you accept my friend request I will send over the FGT


----------



## Guest

Well after 3 days of practising driving like a looney, I've just got Bronze on the Sebastian Vettel Monza challenge! :doublesho

Its really tough to even get the bronze, I'm not a bad driver its just that you are up against the current world F1 champion! I beat the bronze time by 250 hundreths of a second, well chuffed! 

Only Nurburgring and Suzuka to go :driver:


----------



## LiveWire88

Brazo said:


> ^^lol I hate folding m/f's
> 
> Livewire once you accept my friend request I will send over the FGT


Hey, I managed to trade one so I dont need to borrow yours anymore, Thanks for the offer.

If you like I can send you a Toyota GT One in the next few days if you havnt allready got it?


----------



## Brazo

ok, cool, no need for the toyota but thanks anyway


----------



## Miglior

I'm on level 25 a spec I think. Not touched the b spec ones. 

I bought the formula Gt f1 car but i think it will be a while until i am winning races with it. Dam hard!


----------



## Guest

JPC said:


> I'm on level 25 a spec I think. Not touched the b spec ones.
> 
> I bought the formula Gt f1 car but i think it will be a while until i am winning races with it. Dam hard!


Make sure you tune the car to each circuit - transmission - top speed and downforce especially. Plenty of set ups on the GT5 forums.

I also change the oil after each race, keeps the engine producing maximum BHP. HTH.


----------

